# Mar 2015 Training Logs



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I took a training break due to the weather being so cold. It puts me in a mood that makes it hard to get into the right mentality. I need to get started again tomorrow though, since I was assigned focus homework in Rally. 

I'm proud of how Penny handled distractions last night at Rally. Three new dogs came in when our turn came for the course and she focused on me again pretty quickly. I'm glad I had her on leash though, since I know she would have run right to the fence to say hi.

Pre-Agility is a go! Our first session was supposed to be last Sunday, but they've called off for so many cold days that we have to wait two weeks while the previous session finishes. I'm really excited for this class and I've wanted to do Agility since Penny was a little puppy.

I have one setback this month. Penny gets spayed March 20th, so she'll miss two to three weeks of Rally and Agility, depending on how long the vet says she can't go to class. I'll probably ask if I can repeat Pre-Agility, since we're missing so much.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Let's see if we can get out of the house more this month....  

Thanks to the weather - Jan and Feb were a "miss" as far as meeting training goals. 

Have a handful of fun matches next month... maybe a trial weekend too (I might GO but chicken out if warm-up isn't there). Bertie's "blossoming" as far as heeling goes. I can now do a quick L pattern in the house without constant luring or constant reminders to keep him from bounding 5 steps ahead of me at different points. 

I also need to pull out my annoying 6 foot leash to practice with for BN if we decide to do that. <- I don't think I threw it away after getting Jacks' BN, but I'm not sure where I put it.....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I also need to pull out my annoying 6 foot leash to practice with for BN if we decide to do that.


I was thinking the same thing, I never train with a six foot leash, prefer a 3 ft, 4 at the very most. Need to get used to holding all that excess leash.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Loisiana said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I never train with a six foot leash, prefer a 3 ft, 4 at the very most. Need to get used to holding all that excess leash.


I prefer a four foot leash too.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I too prefer a 3-4 ft. leash and other than teaching the SFE with a puppy where I use a 6 foot. This day NOT starting well 10 degrees below zero and both Nugget and Hombre pooped on the carpeting after being let out several times . This was the first time for Nugget in so long I don't remember his last " accident" and the the first time for Hombre in 3 weeks ??. Nugget did articles this morning with only one front a tad off out of four returns with all of them being correct . Turns in place accurate and straight leaving and returning briskly with good clean pickups. Signal exercise well done and a perfect MSFE. 

Hombre heeling didn't go very well resisting going wide lagging then forging just pretty poor even for a young pup just starting to heel .Recalls with bait pretty fast but fronts only one of three where in the ball park of being straight his focus is ONLY on the food. Three go outs baited taking the mark and running straight to bait very fast and two of three he sat on order albeit after a few steps. His swing finish's which we did about 6 where really quite accurate . A work in progress this little guy and a challenge.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We have a Show N Go March 22 for Finley. Maybe a trial on the 28th, that will all depend on training throughout the month and how that show n go goes. Really hoping that class on Monday doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We had a rental today and some take aways from reviewing the videos:

I need to keep my hand closer to my side while giving the stand signal - Faelan, Towhee & Brady - for each of them my hand was too far out.

Brady - what a quick learner he is. I never really give him credit for quick learning and willingness to try 'whatever' but I set up a 5 jump grid with a 6th jump as a stride regulator, walking up the line to stand level with a baited target about 10 feet in front of the final jump. I broke it down once for him between jumps 3 and 4, and once between jumps 4 & 5 and he aced it from there on out!! Must credit growing up Fenzi-style for this willingness to think, plan, do attitude of his  

Faelan knows the jumps grid exercise and so did well. Jumps spaced 6 feet and 5 1/2 feet apart with the stride regulator at 6 feet. Faelan and Brady both bounce the jumps well with soft landings.

I never had the broad jumps out but hopefully tomorrow (I am bypassing the trial). Today what we worked on was:

Signals.
Directed Jumping (separate Go Outs from jumping for Towhee & Brady)
Scent articles (no pivots for Brady). Towhee resisted cold metal but did retrieve it.

Jumping exercises:
Set Point exercises (jump heights 16-18-20-22-22-20-18-16)
5 jumps grid with stride regulator

I did not work Towhee on the 5 jump grid since she is not in shape and made a few errors at the 22 inch height for set points, shaking her confidence a bit since she's used to being the definition of grace and well, at 22 inches she wasn't due to being out of shape.

There were a lot of people stopping in the ring to chat and ask questions so a certain amount of time was chewed up chatting - its a public place and its good to let people know about training when they ask 

I worked Brady on weaves earlier this morning. Tonight is reviewing videos and assignments.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

The weather was gorgeous today. Sunny, mostly calm, in the 40s. The snowdrops are in bloom. The daffodils, alliums, and fritillaries are all poking up leaves. We played hookey from training and went for a long walk across the bare farm fields. We all needed the exercise.

The past few days, the focus has remained on straight go-outs, plus working on her staying with me better on the Fast and on discriminating the #2 ad #3 glove. 

On go-outs, she's about 80% at 40-45 yards with identical bowls 10 feet apart. So, Friday, I made it a little harder. I had three small bowls, 10 feet apart, against the wall of our storage building. The #1 bowl was white, #2 anmd #3 were green, and not as visible against the wall. At 30 yards, she was perfect. At 40 yards, when sent for the #2 bowl, she went to the white #1 bowl. We moved closer so she was correct, then back to 40. We did that a couple of times before she got it.

On the heeling practice, I'm alternating between working on the lawn, which is a bit lumpy, and the asphalt drive. On the lawn, she tends to heel wide, probably because I weave more and walk unevenly on the lumpy ground. Much better on the smooth surface, which made me wonder if I do more harm than good practicing on grass. 

For the gloves, she went to #2 instead of #3 a couple of times early last week, so we've worked on those several times since. She seems to be doing quite well the last couple of days. 

First trial of the year in 6 weeks. Where did the winter go? It's a 3-day trail, and I'm thinking of entering only 2 days. The plan is: I'd enter Utility on Friday, then both Utility and Grad Open on Saturday. If we did well on Friday, I'd scratch from Grad Open and do Utility on Saturday. If she makes a mistake in Utility on Friday that I don't want to risk her repeating on Saturday, I'd scratch from Utility and do Grad Open. 

On the other hand, if she does well in Utility both Friday and Saturday, I'd regret not entering on Sunday. The trial season is short here and there aren't very many of them. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A video of some heeling & signals based on where each dog is at in training .... these clips are without any warmup but rather straight out of their crates - partially so I can see where their warm ups should focus.

Brady: is still learning to drop & sit in place so food is delivered
Faelan: is ready for all signals and his reward is continuing the sequence
Towhee: is still learning to stay on the stand and because she sometimes wants to get closer before the stand or sit, food is tossed behind her with a release


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

March 1 and winter isn't over , snowing as I type?. This weather is throwing a wrench in my training not really having enough room to do a decent job heeling with either dog. This morning I worked with Hombre doing 4 recalls using string cheese for bait holding it in the middle of my body telling him " front " at about 20 ft. He nailed 3 of 4 fronts and his "swing " also 3 of 4. I'm pretty pleased with his formal recalls although when he is out in the yard driving Sadie and Nugget nuts he pays zero attention to come or front . Tried heeling off leash after a short on leash heeling exercise and he actually did better paying more attention as I said watch me and heel of course treats were the object of his focus but he heeled better without the pinch collar on. 4 go outs against my front door with cheese in the can on the door fast and straight waited every time till I sent him and two of the four I got a pretty quick turn and sit which lots of praise and another squirt of cheese in his mouth made it all worth while for him. I also did 1 SFE which he held the stay allowed me to leave 6-8 ft from him return touch his head withers and hindquarters leave again and return to heel position. He does this well at home with zero distractions so tomorrow at club I will have others do the exam on him. I'm sure he will break but it will allow for gentle corrections.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It's snowing here too. I had a rental and it took an extra hour and a half to get home due to an accident effectively closing down I-91, and the roads weren't bad at that point!! I am skipping Rally class since that is over 40 miles each way and honestly I've had enough amateur hour traffic for the day! I have not received an email that the class is cancelled but we probably have 3 inches already.

At our rental today we got quite a bit done  Each session had 2-4 exercises and the dogs were rotated

Heeling, signals (videoed from front and side so I could see movement) and broad jump.
Heeling with changes of pace, Drop on Recalls, straight recalls, Retrieve on Flat, Retrieve over the High Jump

Go Outs (all baited with steak against the dark floor)

Then we worked agility grids at 6 feet, 5 1/2 feet and 5 feet spacing.

The heeling was much, much better today. Broad Jumps needed some work, signals good, DOR excellent, ROFs very good. Towhee had some issues with the ROHJ (set at 22, she usually jumps 20) so I dropped the height to 18 inches and she did much better. Go Outs were all good. Fronts and Finishes for all 3 dogs were probably at least 80% right on with no fronts or finishes that would have beem more than 1/2 point. Reviewing the videos left me with some proud moments of my crew for sure!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I partially groomed Alder today, just the basic face, feet, and tail. I put Maple on the grooming table to clip her toenails and couldn't help but notice how the fur on her feet was so long, she was looking like a cocker spaniel. I didn't really want to clip 8 feet in one day, but I can't have her slipping, so I clipped her feet, too. Goldens are not as stoic about being clipped as poodles are. 

I always like to do a run-thru or a partial run-thru on the weekends. Today, I did the first three UA exercises: signals, articles, and gloves. The article set is a new one, never used before today. I got it early last week from Max 200. I had washed the articles and left them airing for several days. I wasn't sure how Maple would react to the unfamiliar articles, but she had no problems with the new set. 

We did the heeling and signals on the asphalt driveway, since I'm getting a little worried that heeling on the bumpy lawn is damaging our precision. Maple was good, except for a bit of a wide U-turn. On signals, she did a down on a hip, which she is more likely to do on asphalt than grass. Haven't decided whether I should insist on a sphinx down. For today, I accepted it. On the front, she did a nano-second front, then went to finish. I said oops, put her back in front, had her finish, then repeated the signal part. The second time, she held her front. I praised and moved to articles without asking for a finish. 

On the gloves, I did #3. She started to veer towards 2, thought better of it and got 3. Yeah! All that work on 2 vs 3 seems to be paying off. Her fronts were mostly straight and her finishes were just a tad angled out. She got a big reward.

I did a few Rally exercises with Alder on leash, because his heeling is getting wide. Then we all went for another long walk through the farm fiields. Lots of Killdeer coming through, now, and the juncos are beginning to move out.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I spent yesterday stewarding at an obedience trial (_Sunrise_, you and your dogs were missed). It was a good experience for me. Since I was assigned to be the desk steward, I got to observe all the A & B Novice, Open, & Utility performances in the ring I was assigned to and got to work with 3 different judges. I found it really helpful to watch other handlers and their dogs, see the level of preparedness for each team, and observe how various handlers deal with any mistakes their dogs may make. It was also interesting to see how each judge ran their ring. For anyone still preparing for Novice, there's something called a Judges Worksheet which goes exercise by exercise with check boxes for things that get an NQ and things which result in loss of points. I think it would provide a useful check list when training and I think I've seen it included in the AKC info on obedience rules and regs under the info for judges section.

The only downside of yesterday was that the drive home was once again on snow covered highways at about 20 mph and for some reason the traffic was very heavy. The trip which usually takes under 45 minutes, took over 2 hrs.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been sprinkling focus work in throughout the last couple days. I need to increase how often I do it, I don't think I'm practicing enough with Penny.

The last couple days I noticed Penny's been chewing/licking one of her back paws for long periods of time. I thought may she did it because she was bored. Today I picked the paw up and noticed when I spread her pad that the skin in between is red. Penny will go to the vet ASAP so I can figure out what it is. My guess is the snow and ice irritated it. Hopefully this will be a minor injury that will heal in a few days. I'm cancelling my planned trips to campus so I don't aggravate the wound. This is the only warm week (20's - 40's) we've had this year, so I haven't really had many chances to take her yet. Oh well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Went to class tonight... 

Primarily trained Bertie.... though Jacks got to come out and play before class. He went way beyond prancing for heeling. 










^ This is what Jacks basically looked like in heel position. :

Now Bertie....

Started out with directed jumping - which was as finessed as could be expected after not practicing anything like that in 3-4 months. Go-outs were solid, but directed jumping he needs to be thinking going sideways instead of coming back through the middle. Tossing treats was a PAIN because they kept going under the gating I set up near the wall.... >.<

Heeling - is OK but not where I want it to be. He heels but does not pay 100% focus. We'll be heeling around and coming out of a left turn especially I get a little forge and him looking ahead. 

Recalls - big issue with broken waits today. Very straight fronts and nice drop.... 

Jumps were fine - we worked through him retrieving dumbbells off to the side and steering back to the middle of the jump to bring back to me. 

Stays were solid. 

Just a tiny observation... sometimes I worry about clubs letting new people slip through the cracks by not actually preparing them. It's something I was waffling about after reminiscing with a friend about the "old days" with our instructor back then who would have 2 hour classes and spend about 40-50 minutes before each classes talking. That friend (her dog is 8 and won't get back into training until the next dog - and she only has one dog at a time) - she played in obedience for a while, but dropped out because it got too expensive, her dog did not work very well, and overall she got frustrated with the class format - with spending so much time sitting and listening with restless dogs. I remember those days and get it. The practice classes I do are more geared to just DOING and there isn't anything actually taught aside from bits and pieces here and there. It's fine for people who know what they are doing, but it somewhat fails the newer people.... all the more so because people are not pushed to do the fun matches. Starting this month (all clubs starting up after winter break) too - basically there are now 4 local clubs offering monthly fun matches. You see a lot of the veteran type trainers showing up, but not enough new people. I think they don't realize they _should_ do the fun matches? Fun matches tell you whether you are ready to enter trials... but you also learn ring format this way. 

There was one lady in class today who is entering her dog in their first novice trial. And was freaking out because she just found out there is an off leash heeling pattern in novice.....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at my club went well last night with Hombre doing better heeling and especially off lead. He again did the 3 minute sit stay and the five minute down, both done on a flexi with me in the ring. 3 go outs with a baited stanchion were fast and he sat a little quicker but the best forward step was his doing the SFE , the first of two he took two steps when Joyce attempted to examine him the second attempt was like he had done this a million times before it was perfect . Nugget did everything reasonably well with just the usual fronts being his biggest flaws . Pretty good night of training .

My class found out they needed more work on their s+ d exercises as part of my proofing i roll or throw a ball on these exercises and last night we did this plus I gave each person a piece of string cheese that they put 2-3 ft in front of their dogs on the down stays and yes we had takers on both. The biggest breakers on each were you guessed it the two Goldens in the class not that they were alone screwing up but they were the only dogs breaking on both exercises. Class was fun and actions spoke louder than words.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was mostly about games 

We played touch it with the Alley Oop with sends the length of the training room; Towhee still waits for permission.

Then we worked na-na-na games with a cone (circling cone from either left or right multiple times) followed by flys (send and wrap the cone from either my left or my right) followed by short heeling while they were all amped up from the cone games


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My inconsistent Nugget did his usual after a pretty decent night of training yesterday at club this morning at SCKC where he trains the most gave me two in a row terrible go outs cutting short and then stopping just looking at me. Then he failed to take the bar jump. The rest of utility was alright but if this were a trial we would have NQ. GRRR
open he did better all around and was fronting nicely. Heeling was also pretty good but on the second DOR I THOUGHT HE WAS STARTING TO ANTICIPATE so I just had him come in to me.

Hombre almost did the SFE without a leash but did move slightly as Lynn went over him but it still was a qualifying exercise. His long s+d he did very nicely even though he was on a flexi . Three and five minute s+d for a pup that is 5 months old today I think is pretty good especially when I'm seeing much older dogs with good trainers failing it. We did a few go outs from the full length of my flexi with cheese on the wall fast straight and with my following up saying sit right behind him he did. Worked some heeling and he is still fighting the prong collar but a little progress is being made today I incorporated the fast and he moved out with me.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Yesterday after work, it was cold and windy with snow flurries in the air. I took the dogs for a short walk and only worked a few fast go-outs with Maple.

Today was windier and probably colder than yesterday, in the low 30s, but the sky was clear. I didn't want to skip training two days in a row, so, after our walk, I took off my parka, gloves, and hood and did some (cold!) training. 

I started with exercise parts: go-outs and glove discrimination. OK on the go-outs; chose the wrong stanchion once at 40 ft away. On the gloves, I started by doing #2 twice, to get it in her head, then #3 (perfect), then back to #2 (correct). Then, I put #3 very close to the stanchion to make it harder to see and moved #2 to about half the distance between me and the ring gates. I sent to #3. She didn't even glance at #2. Good girl!

After the exercise parts, with a treat reward for every correct choice, I did a string of exercises for one big reward: one go-out and sit, no jump, MSFE (excellent; very nice finish); DR to glove #1 (slightly off front, nice finish). After the glove, I moved to set up for the next exercise. I was thinking of a short bit of heeling, but she was very animated and focused on the set-up. I wanted to reward that enthusiaam so I quit at the set up and she got her big reward. 

Then, I went inside to thaw out.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning at home Nugget did articles 2x very well done only flaws the turn in place butt " in" and one front not straight. We also did the MSFE which could not have been done better great lockup and brisk return and finish. Signal exercise also done well even though it was a short choppy pattern. ( can't wait to be able to train outside)

Hombre fought the big boy pinch collar at first but this one has the snap fastener which is much easier on my fingers trying to put it on a pup that won't hold still. His heeling today better with a fast and slow which he's getting better doing also he is starting " to "WATCH ME " . We did 3 baited go outs to the front door = fast straight holding the wait till sent and with me running behind calling for him to sit which he did . Of course a little cheese straight into his mouth makes him want to listen. SFE nice ! Several f+ f finish's better than fronts lastly 3 recalls with food held in front of me which were fast and immeadiate upon being called but I don't get this when a treat isn't there. Hombre has 1 month to COME when called or the e-collar will be put to use. I know a lot of people don't like the idea of an e-collar but I only use it for recalls as I feel the recall is the one single thing a dog must do because it could save their life.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to my 1st puppy K class last night after work - already behind LOL Most of the other folks HAVE their pups  

I can't speak to my regular class since with all the snow/ice cancellations classes are being rearranged/rescheduled and my regular class will be having 1st 'night' this upcoming Sunday early afternoon and that is SBGRC Health Clinic day !! So I needed to attend a different class.

They do have 'playtime' so I will need to find something else to do during those periods.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't have much new to add from the normal, as class was again cancelled on Monday. The yard is still way too wet with a combination of water and patches of ice and snow to do anything. The dogs are doing good in the back room for what we can do. I won't practice any drops on recall there anymore as Finley is already too close to me before she can down and I think it was giving her the wrong picture...so it's been weeks. More snow to come today, but next week temps will rise and hopefully dry some of this stuff up. Three of us from class are going to try to start getting together throughout the week (after the weather breaks) for some training in various outside places. Parks ect where we can bring the jumps. 
Last night Finley was taking her turn with me in the bedroom. We were doing some heeling when she heard Banshee barking in the other room. She of course lost all attention and left me to bark at the bedroom door. When she came back and we started again, Banshee barked again. So Finley continued to heel very nicely, (position wise), but barking the whole time. It was comical to see, but nothing we want to encourage so stopped. 
This weekend I hope to give both of them a bath and then take them both to a St. Patrick's day parade. That should be interesting


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked with Hombre a little this morning and am planning on working him at SCKC tonight heeling practice mostly and the s+d and especially the SFE with a stranger going over him . HE likes to GO OUT for the cheese on the door but he IS waiting till sent and with me running behind him telling him to SIT he is turning to face me and get a little more cheese. 3 recalls all three fronts poor but all 3finishs very nice. The SFE at home he did well . His watching me is improving. My 5 minutes in the utility ring tonight will be spent on our problem area those darn go outs that Nugget can do beautifully or just as easily really mess them up but most of tonight Nugget will just be in his crate relaxing . Took Sadie to the vet this morning for rabies shot - parvo - dph and for ointment and some nasty tasting stuff for her hot spot which she just wont leave alone another $150 oh well!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Class was cancelled since the parking lot turned into a sheet of ice from the rain we got yesterday. Penny's paw mysteriously returned to its normal color so no vet visit.

I got the forms for my club's May Rally and Obedience trial. Penny looks a lot more ready now that she did at the beginning of the year, so I'm going for it. There are two Rally trials back to back and it makes me tempted to enter her in both. I'm pretty sure I'm just doing one though, since there will be strange dogs and I don't know how long two trials would last.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It's even harder for us to train at home now, got an electric fireplace heater for downstairs and had to fold up the crate to make room. The only value in training both dogs at once is mostly entertainment and seeing who can outdo who.

But we've been busy getting out despite the weather. 
Dee Dee went to Rally Saturday and did good. 
Everything was cancelled Sunday, no field drill class. 
Tuesday was supposed to be Dee Dee's first CGC class but no one else (the news said it would be all snow, but it changed to sleet while we were at class  so annoying! ) showed up so Dog skool teecher had her work on stays using a barrier and treats. Then Gladys, who I brought along so we would all be together, worked on the broad jump for fun. Food was involved so she loved it..Dog skool teecher kept saying it's not rocket science but he kept telling me what to do and I kept doing it wrong, stand in the wrong place, wrong angle, back up too far, not leave enough space next to the jump. Being a dog trainer doesn't come that easily to me.
Weds we went to novice drop in for dummies - Dee Dee did good and we got lumped with the people who know the footwork group - that was encouraging!

Saturday we have rental crashing and puppy party arty:
Sunday is health clinic then hike n train for Dee Dee and in the evening start Dog Sports class for Gladys - that will be a weekend full of doggie fun!!! 

No Rally class for 2 weeks.
I got our roof shoveled, now there's a 5 foot mountain of snow and ice in our poopie yard. It better not melt and come in the house. 
So ready for winter to be over.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm so jealous of those with so many class options!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jodie!! You need to be able to get to class LOL

Not much of that happening lately around the Northeast - I've had more classes cancelled or had to pull due to bad road conditions than classes I have attended these past few months.

Today I interview a puppy walker (and adult dogs too!)

I am planning on bathing & grooming the dogs for the puppy party - well Faelan being papa should look presentable don't you think? Towhee really needs a bath and Brady I hope to have time for ... he looks & feels clean but that dog loves rolling so who knows how clean he really is. 

The whole broad jump issue is having me bypass the trials with Faelan today which I took the day off for. He needs to actually see the broad jump more often (he did see it last Sunday and 2 weeks before that at class) and this horrible winter is preventing that; but it gives me time to do other stuff.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It started off to be another of those training sessions with Nugget in his " I'm lazy mood " but after doing a poor go out my instructor gave me a little different way to go. Instead of calling him back I went to him heeling him back to mid ring sending to go out but before the send he was ear pinched to the stanchion . He now knew I was serious and he did two more from the middle of the ring then all the way back doing four more . All of which were right to the stanchion albeit with a small arc going out . Praise and rewards given AFTER each successful go out. Heeling was one of his best sessions ever being up doing the fig8 flawlessly and his abouts which he can be a little laggy doing were right with me. We did three recalls two of which were DOR all were very very well done beautiful fronts and 2of3 finish's being straight. Nuggets open work the jumps each one done well with good fronts 90% of the time. His fronts have come a long way and his attitude was upbeat and so was his work ethic. 

Hombre did three straight recalls and two had great f+f with good speed coming in on the flexi. His heeling acceptable for his stage in life but improving right along. We also did 3 go outs with cheese full length of the flexi to a wall with bait and he waited till sent then it was a full out run to the cheese. Two SFE with a stranger ( to him ) both of which he wiggled around to see what was going to happen and of course this exercise needs a lot more work. We also practiced a few of each sit - down - front - swing finish. Overall pretty good session.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I forgot what a difference having some ROOM makes when your trying to teach a pup to heel. It was decent this morning so after working articles signals and the MSFE with Nugget who didn't work very well at all this morning I took Hombre out in the street in front of my home and we practiced heeling. Wow did it make a difference as the pup was up and he really tried doing what I want. Granted it was a long way from what I want eventually from him but he did the fast and the slow staying in heel position and for the most part was in heel position. The abouts he definatly tried to stay with me but I purposely made extra fast abouts holding a bait in front of him getting him to drive around me. After heeling practice we went inside and did 3 recalls off leash which resulted in fast coming in but the fronts weren't even close. A couple stand stay for the SFE well done and a few f+ f finished with 3 go outs from the kitchen wall to the front door which was baited and he waited till I sent him and when sent he went lickety split to the target cheese and after licking it off the door was told to sit which he did turning around facing me very nicely. GOOD BOY HOMBRE


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had a rental before the puppy party and we worked on:
> Heeling with signals
> DOR interspersed with straight recalls
> Go Outs

and then after eating and before the testing began, we had open floor and I took each dog out in turn to work heeling, signals. MSFE and recalls - interestingly Faelan went to the middle stanchion on his Go Out rather than the one I was lined up with. There were 5 or 6 people in the ring working on things for the most part. Brady had some other people take the leash time and did fairly well once he relaxed into all the people there - I would estimate 25+ people in the ring and around the rings?

Faelan had an absolute blast meeting and greeting the people looking to get one of his puppies .. and even a few who weren't. A gentleman for sure making the rounds on his meet 'n greets.

Even Ms Towhee was able to focus on the whole idea of working -- lil Ms Social Butterfly heeling around like she owned the place, so pleased (with cause) with herself.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I'm so jealous of those with so many class options!


Ha ha we're jealous of people who can go outside without ice skates and snow shoes :


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We had soooo much fun today. The girls hadn't been to Dave's in a long time, I think it was a year, because I think I remember snow. 
Dee Dee was very brave going in. As soon as we got in, I did some focus with her, popping her hotdog and string cheese pieces. She settled down and heeled tractably to the back where she fussed less in the crate than last time.
Gladys was a wild woman. People were laughing. A young employee petted her since she was scrabbling to get at him, he asked how old she was, when I said 5 years he laughed so hard! He thought she was a puppy! The thing is, she was wild but she was better than last year! I'll take it.

We used the ring a bit for focus and some heeling and rally exercises. I worked on stays with Dee Dee but she needed less distance because it was noisy and distracting, she wanted her mommy. They're in no way used to such a stimulating environment and I was so proud of them.

Dee Dee whined at first but settled right down. She did some quiet moaning when I did puppy testing and she could see and hear me playing with puppies. But she's come a long way.

I kept seeing a mouse running across the aisles under the food pallets. It's no surprise with all the food and feed in there. I'm 100% sure Gladys saw them from her crate and I would bet my paycheck that was part of why she was so excitable.

They were happy girls and slept like logs on the way home. I told Dee Dee she was a big girl and Gladys she was a good girl. It was a lot for them.

We have a busy day tomorrow - health clinic, hike n train for Dee Dee then dog sports class for Gladys. fun stuff! and it's supposed to be in the 40s all week. Maybe our 5 feet mountains of snow and ice rink driveway will melt :uhoh:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon. Did you get to bring Aedan home today and by the way congratulations on the pup ???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan is only 7 1/2 weeks so he will be coming home next weekend


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady will go to Rally class tonight but other than that no training is planned - a bit of a pity because the it is above freezing!!! 

But, they had their eye exams today (they all passed YAY) so training can wait til it is darker ...

ETA: Nope, Brady's eyes are still dilated so no class for him tonight. I really don't want any bad associations with training and I know what I feel like with dilated eyes!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club tomorrow for both boys . Trying to get Nugget ready for his first trial of spring which is two weeks from today . I have him entered in 7 trials so far looking for UDX legs. Hombre and I did some heeling outside in the street this morning and after settling down did a fair job . He is catching on to what I want pretty pleased with his work this morning.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Me tired. Too much partying and doggie fun this weekend.
The girls passed their health clearances and Dee Dee was really brave and good for her 3 exams. Gladys was a little crazy pulling on the leash and busting the place up, but she mostly sat in chairs waiting for attention, she was better than last year!

Then we had hike n train, they were good, then Gladys had dog sports class.
It was Rally night. Once again I was left wondering why I even bother trying to do stuff like this with Gladys. The floor at our obedience club was covered with food bits from a seminar they had yesterday, Gladys wouldn't even look at me the whole first half hour. 

The good news is after the first half hour when I started to pick up the pace and get her attention, she did really well. She does absolutely beautiful work when she pays attention. I probably should have had better treats. Next week is agility week, I'm sure she'll like that better, she likes running around.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Ha ha we're jealous of people who can go outside without ice skates and snow shoes :


no snow shoes needed, but mud boots are! I was going to practice go outs in the backyard today, but it was still a giant swampy mud puddle back there.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finally, after at least a month off, Finley and I were back at class tonight! We did all the open exercises, and some watching, backing, and stand for exams. And quarter and half turns to the right and left. I was very happy with everything except the drop on recall (which had been good 4 weeks ago). Too long to drop, and then slow on the recall. This was really the first time I've seen her be slow on the recall as if anticipating a potential drop. Because of that, on our last turn we just did a straight recall and that one was faster. Needless to say it was good to be back! My back yard is still a mess. I might be able to work on recalls in the front yard tomorrow, if it seems dry enough.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked the following (they are currently on an OOS Sit)

> Alley Oop Go Touch
> Pivot platform
> Heeling with an emphasis on Left Turns

I am not hearing any foot movement  just checked and they are good


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night wasn't very impressive , Nugget wasn't up but he wasn't in his " mood ". Go outs nothing to brag about in fact the first one I tried to send him on he just sat at my side like he didn't known what I wanted. I guess the elevator hadn't reached the top yet. On the signal exercise he went and anticipated the down so a reset had to be done. The rest of his utility and open work was OK but not really clean and crisp . 
Hombre did the long s+d on the flexi and his heeling is improving with him giving me the " watch" but his recalls not as fast as I want nor were his fronts or finish's good. This morning both boys go to SCKC to train . Started to clean the yard in the small area that was clear of snow wow what a lot of poop and this area isn't the heaviest used.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training went better today still not what I know Nugget can do but he worked a decent utility exercise and world have scored in the low 190s . We got extra time today in the utility ring which I used to work on Nuggets go outs. And other than giving a run thru in utility to a friend worked 21/2 hours between both dogs alternating between them and I'm tired now. Nuggets open work decent but the fronts are still our only real problem in open. Hombres heeling was not the greatest a work in progress and still a challenge but two bright spots today were (1) he did the 3 min. Sit stay and the 5 min.down stay (2) for the first time with a man ( who is a judge ) he did the SFE that was a perfect exercise not a movement when Fred went over him and he stayed even after I returned to the heel position so this certainly was a step in the right direction. After getting home poop scooped two more full buckets up with probably 5-6 to go.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Ha, I pooped scooped here to and glad to be able to do it! (Not done here either though). I was able to use an area in the back along our fence that although the ground is soft, it's not a mud puddle and did recalls with both dogs. Very happy to say that Finley did great on the drops today! Much better than lat night . They each had a turn heeling on the street and Finley did some retrieves on flat in the driveway. No jumps, I'm worried about the ground. Got all this in before the rain started. Tomorrow I think they'll get a road trip somewhere....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Raining but above freezing tonight so Faelan & I made our obedience class   

We worked
: Heeling
: Go Outs & Directed Jumping
: MSFE
: ROF, ROHJ
: Scent Articles
: Drop on Recalls with a really long distance (Faelan did travel some as did the other dogs who did not pause and then come right in)
: Signals

The boy did well  He was somewhat distracted during the down times but right on when working - we think we may have found out why he sometimes arcs on Go Outs - he changes his LEAD LEG!! If he changes twice he is perfectly straight. When he changes it only once he veers to the right. I am frankly unsure there is much I can do about it, there is not enough room for him to really move out on Go Outs and the horse folks in class were amazed - they've never seen a dog do that LOL He may get hit a point since he might veer 3-4 feet from center but this is one of those things that comes under the category of picking my battles I believe.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I set up a remote treater and we worked:

> Pivots with focus, marks and sends to the Ready Treat
> Heeling with focus, left turns and about turns
> Waits with treat tosses while I was walking away when the mirror showed they were focused on me.
> A few come fores and finishes were intermixed

They did well


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I now have 1/2 of the yard cleaned up just waiting for Mother Nature to melt the rest of the snow. Hombre and I just finished a good heeling session out on the street with several about turns R+L turns and some R+L circles he is coming along . The auto sits still needing work because if he does it on his own it's slow so I'm still saying SIT when I come to a halt. We also did the fig 8 but it wasn't done as well as it was done yesterday at SCKC but it wasn't terrible either. Nugget gets the day off but tomorrow I'm filling in for Lynn at SCKC and both boys will get trained earlier having the rings with only the other instructor to share the bldg. with which allows for far less distraction for the pup to get what I want easier.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My dogs are learning to be therapy dogs this week. Phoenix on my lap filling my face with kisses, Flip curled up next to my leg, and even Annabel with her head on my leg. They can sense a broken heart.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Other than Bertie displaying some annoying macho attitude about a different dog in class than usual (very big chocolate boxer) + him being really distracted right off (lot of me pulling out of heeling to regain his attention - just messy stuff the first 5 minutes) - good class. 

Discussed forging/turning into me during heeling - got the suggestion to use 2 leashes (one for the hand to give the right sight picture and the other behind to keep dog back in heel position).

@Jodie - *hugs* Being able to spoil the other dogs does help a ton. They are great comforters....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I..am..mechanically..challenged. 

An hour after unboxing it, I have the puppy travel crate put together ... too cranky to work my dogs now

I also unpacked a TV, hooked up various cables, plugged it in and does it work?? Heck no. Mechanically challenged, that would be me.

{{ hugs }} Jodie


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> My dogs are learning to be therapy dogs this week. Phoenix on my lap filling my face with kisses, Flip curled up next to my leg, and even Annabel with her head on my leg. They can sense a broken heart.


I think I must have missed something. Did you loose Conner? I see in you signature it says 2004 - 2015. You're so lucky to have such great personal therapy dogs to comfort you..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I let my sweet Conner go Monday. When the happiest dog in the world was starting to suffer, I made the toughest decision I've ever had to make in my life - to let him leave and be in peace rather than do what I could to keep him with me.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Loisiana,_ so very sorry to hear of your loss of Conner. Hoping the other pups will help you through this very sad time.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

@ Jodi, I'm very sorry about Conner. Many good thoughts for you and your gang, I'm sure they miss him too.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jodi.....

So sorry to hear of Connor's passing. 

RIP Connor.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Loisiana, I'm sorry to hear about Conner passing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jodie,

I am so very sorry. May your Conner Rest in Peace.



Loisiana said:


> I let my sweet Conner go Monday. When the happiest dog in the world was starting to suffer, I made the toughest decision I've ever had to make in my life - to let him leave and be in peace rather than do what I could to keep him with me.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jodie, My condolences on your loss of Conner. May he rest in peace. 

It is always so terribly hard to see them go.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Maple is still sometimes going for the #2 glove when I send to #3. Tuesday evening, I worked only on that issue, doing them both many many times, sometimes with one or the other moved forward to be more tempting. I did it TOO MANY times. Maple wasn't losing enthusiasm (there were lots of treats involved), but she suddenly started anticipating, and going as we ended the pivot. Too many reps without rewarding the intermediate step (the pivot and pause). (Aarg!)

Last night, I backed way up. I did all three glove positions as singles, i.e., put only one glove out (say #3), and did a pivot and send, sometimes rewarding the pivot, sometimes the front, sometimes the finish. Then I did a couple of sends with all three gloves down, but none put closer or semi-hidden in the corners to proof. That seemed to help. 

Also did articles; she was correct on both, with two nice finishes and one nice front. 

This Sunday, there is a fun match in Spokane. We'll see where we are.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I finally got to take Penny on campus! She wanted to pull at the beginning, so I just had her sit and watch the foot traffic go by. This was a lot easier for her to handle, and she even got petted a few times. Her calm petting needs work still. We also ran into Hank the Golden, who I had seen a couple times on campus this week. I didn't get a picture, but I'll probably run into him again. Penny enjoyed greeting another dog, and Hank was really calm. Penny's leash walking was much better when I tried again. It was really good until the very end.

At Rally, Penny was okay. She was really hyper as soon as we stepped inside the door. After we went through the course she settled down some, and her second time through was pretty good. When we worked on group exercises the reactive dog in the class charged at Penny. I had to pull her away since she barked back and tried to move towards it. I moved away from the dog and Penny was really wound up after that encounter. I got her to settle down fast though, it probably took less than a minute.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A picture of Towhee & I and a picture of Faelan and I. Brady did not have any pictures taken at the puppy party (a Faelan son will have a few Aedan pictures posted ). Towhee is in leash since there were probably at least 5 other dogs in the ring and she is a social li'l girlie


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a good private tonight with Bertie.... I had the rally trial and a couple fun matches in the rear view mirror (plus the forging issues last night) so we did a lot of problem solving for the forge and we *think* we have a good fix (the peek through the elbow -reward through the elbow) that not only stops the forge but lets me keep the left hand and arm relatively in place. 

This went into fixing the figure 8 again, because I'm getting a slight lag to start with and forging/bumping on the inside circle. 

We also problem solved recalls because I've found he's overly conscious of somebody standing right next to him. So we worked on something that keeps his focus strictly on me. It was totally awesome having Kathy stepping up to Bertie and he not once looked up at her. His eyes were glued on me and anticipating me doing something surprising.  

We did offset high jumps - me trying to get away from having to throw a perfectly straight dumbbell each and every time. The same we tried to figure out which way he turns after grabbing the dumbbell and returning to the jump so I have a backup plan just in case I'm ever at a show where the dumbbell is bouncing all over and I know it isn't going to land straight dead center. We *think* he turns to the left. Funny that I was literally watching to see which way he turned and kept forgetting to make a mental note!  

And there were some other things as well - these were the essentials.

*** Should add something that put a huge grin on my face. Bertie was in a rare mood today and let Kathy borrow him to demo what she wants me to do with the figure 8 to fix those problems there. We haven't met up for class since December and forgot that he goes bananas about being taken away from my side.... but he apparently was happy to see her again. I know he does the full action heeling with me now, but this was my first time ever to see him do it from the side - not looking down at him. And OMG he looks awesome! Kathy was tickled he did it for her - because he has always blown her off and wanted to come back to me.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> We did offset high jumps - me trying to get away from having to throw a perfectly straight dumbbell each and every time. The same we tried to figure out which way he turns after grabbing the dumbbell and returning to the jump so I have a backup plan just in case I'm ever at a show where the dumbbell is bouncing all over and I know it isn't going to land straight dead center. We *think* he turns to the left. Funny that I was literally watching to see which way he turned and kept forgetting to make a mental note!


I'm curious what the backup plan will be? A while back my instructor asked me if I had noticed which way Finley turns...I had never paid attention, so didn't have an answer. I planned to make a mental note of it, but truthfully, I don't think I've given it a second thought until I read your post. We've been doing off-set throws too because I just know, no matter how hard I try to throw it straight at a trial, it'll bounce and roll all over :uhoh:. I'm not confident that I can throw it straight, and I'm not confident, yet, that she'll take the jump both ways regardless of where that dumbbell lands.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night I filled in for the regular instructor at SCKC and my inconsistent Nugget blew my mind but in a awesome way. I don't know what got into him but wow he was terrific. We started doing utility and because we aren't always there with go outs we started with them cold no warm up of any kind and NO BAIT. Nugget did four all were very fast ( much faster than normal ) and straight right to the stanchion . This made my night but as we moved on to the other utility exercises he just stayed really " up" and better than that ACCURATE . Fronts and finish's he nailed great signal exercise brisk DR and totally perfect turns in place and his RETRIEVES clean no fumbling the gloves or mouthing just a well done exercise and articles done correctly with brisk going and coming. I know this was the best he has ever done with utility. We then did Open and this too was well done but he has always done better in open . I sure hope I can get this level of work at the trial that's coming up in a little over a week.

Hombre did the fig8'and his heeling is improving but still needs lots of work and his recalls last night were good but the f+f not so much. Today is Hombres turn to get a little more attention in the training dept after its light enough to go out on the street and the rest of the poop in the back yard is picked up . Seven pails so far and one or two to go that were still frozen in the ground yesterday but we're getting there.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My yard is now devoid of poop with the last very full bucket gone. Now if it will dry up my jumps and gates can bet set up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MaureenM said:


> I'm curious what the backup plan will be? A while back my instructor asked me if I had noticed which way Finley turns...I had never paid attention, so didn't have an answer. I planned to make a mental note of it, but truthfully, I don't think I've given it a second thought until I read your post. We've been doing off-set throws too because I just know, no matter how hard I try to throw it straight at a trial, it'll bounce and roll all over :uhoh:. I'm not confident that I can throw it straight, and I'm not confident, yet, that she'll take the jump both ways regardless of where that dumbbell lands.


I think Bertie turns to the left - which means that if the dumbbell lands to the right, him turning + momentum will still carry him over towards the center of the jump. 

Because he turns to the left - if the dumbbell lands to the left of the jump - him turning left means he's got more of a maneuver to get back to the center of the jump. Actually that's is all the worse anyway, because even before the jump he can probably have a clear view of the dumbbell to the left of the jump. 

^ I'm still training either way to really get it drilled in his head to get back to the jump regardless of where the dumbbell lands. But knowing which way he turns means in throwing I'm probably hoping center or right to help him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You probably know this  but I thought I'd mention it. Train your dog to return along your visual path, so for the ROHJ you look at the middle of the jump while you look at the return path for the ROF.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We just finished our online play class. I learned a lot from it and some of the exercises made me realize and appreciate what special individuals our little 4-leggers are. I love the classes and want to take a next one, but my desire to not be on the computer outside of work is over-riding it :-(

Dee Dee had CGC class Tues and Novice drop in for dummies Weds. We use a treat most of the time, and she's a happy, great worker. Our trouble with stay continues ... we did an exercise in CGC where we met a fellow handler half way to shake hands and every time his dog broke to get in on it, Dee Dee broke to ensure she wasn't missing anything. We have stay homework.

She did super in drop in. Dog skool teecher said our figure 8 was "not that bad" 
Coming from him, that means it was GOOD!

No Rally class again this weekend, going to rental and party Sat.
It's supposed to rain Sunday so we'll probably only have Dog sports Sun - agility night for Gladys, that should be interesting.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Today one of my friends came over to take pictures of Penny for Photography class. It was a nice way to get her to practice focusing with distractions and calming down for petting. This wore her out a lot mentally, so it's the only thing we did today.

Only two days until Penny's first Agility class! =)


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My yard is super wet so out on the street with Hombre for some heeling and fig8 work. The pup did a fine job for a 5 1/2month old pup. His attention ( the watch me ) is really coming along and because of good attention he did very nice abouts r+l turns r+l circles 2-3step halts but the sits weren't straight but he did do in heel position the fast and slow keeping pace. I must say that when I was a judge I judged a lot of novice A dogs that didn't heel anywhere near as well as Hombre is doing at this point. The fig 8 was also pretty well done. A SFE rock solid no movement but it was done on leash because of being on a street , even though it's a quiet street in a residential are I take no chances off lead as his recall isn't anywhere near what would be needed for that level of trust. After coming back in the house 3 baited go outs on my front door which he stayed till sent went directly to the bait and turned and sat when told to do so but he did take several steps before sitting. 

Nuggets turn consisted of Scent Discrimination done 2x which were all gotten correctly with good turns in place brisk going and coming but the fronts although he sat straight 3 were a tad too much on one side. MSFE very nice and the Signal exercise well done but a abbreviated heeling segment. Good session with both boys. I think they were trying to make up to me for playing bitey face and rolling around in the very wet yard getting really dirty after just going to the groomer a week ago.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> You probably know this  but I thought I'd mention it. Train your dog to return along your visual path, so for the ROHJ you look at the middle of the jump while you look at the return path for the ROF.


This. Really, really helped Alder if I stared at the middle of the jump on his return. (On the ROH, that is.)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Worked Faelan, Towhee & Brady a bit before the puppy party and they really did well (Heeling, signals, Go Outs & Directed Jumping) Then set up a jump post and worked Fly's with random drops & come ins.

We worked some heeling and recalls while testing & eating were going on and a few wonderful people held Brady's leash and let him visit -- thank you!!

And Aedan has had his first 'lesson'; we have started on his name and going to his bed. He discovered garlic steak is tasty, he is getting more used to the 'big dogs', he goes pee well outside, learned my back step both in & out, doesn't like the leash much, took a big ole poop, ate his supper, learned he can drink from a bowl, ran around the house a bit and right now is singing the blues (loudly thank you very much) about being in his crate and away from us - he will be a snuggler I think

Blue Boy will most likely be held back for the right competition home - he tested high and a companion home (even an active companion home) might just not be a good fit.

BriGuy - sorry I didn't get a chance to chat with you ... and I hope you're enjoying your little one.

Aedan is still singing/howling ... 

Oh boy, quiet at last  Now to let him out if he's not asleep


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome Aedan!!! I have been fighting a case of puppy fever from reading about you .

We didn't do any training today...busy rainy morning, and then I had a 3-11 shift. Hoping to do something tomorrow before work. Also I wanted to add, thanks for the advice about looking at the center of the high-jump. I actually had not heard that or thought about it before. I think I always look at Finley, and follow her (right or wrong) wherever she goes...Of course if I see her obviously getting ready to come straight to me rather than take the jump, I give a signal and verbal. I will start making a conscious effort to look at the center of the jump. It makes perfect sense .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Hombre and I did some heeling including about turns - circle R+ L - fast -slow and halts. His heeling and attention improving but his auto sits a challenge. Fig8 was pretty good and he's definatly speeding up for the outside turns and slowing on the inside ones. Today his SFE he held the stay but broke on the long sit and so a retry was done this time was a success as was the long down. 

Nugget and I because I've been concentrating so much on utility we did open work instead and a good thing as his heeling was very good but in the backyard doing the ROF PICKUPS weren't good as he had trouble in the grass getting hold of the bar and the fronts were poor especially when he was coming in from my left although of the 4 ROF done none produced a good straight front it's just some were worse than others. We also did some straight recalls (4) all were fast but only 2 had decent fronts but the finish's looked pretty good to me but we only finished twice. Club tomorrow and we will do everything in open and utility even if it means no training for Hombre because he isn't ready to go to a show yet ( and won't be for awhile ) but Nugget is entered next Sun.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We worked on stay in the house then yesterday we went to puppy party.
I didn't pack the crates b/c our driveway was too icy for all that. So the dogs mostly stayed in the car, and we worked on:
Dee Dee: not pulling, acclimating to the environment, heeling and pivots, and some stay which was a total fail! It was a set up for fail, the environment was way too stimulating.
Gladys: not pulling, not pulling, not pulling, not jumping on people, not jumping on the food table. Also acclimating and a few seconds of ring attention. Nothing got broke and no one got hurt so it was a success.
Today we went on hike n train. They haven't been out in 2-3 months and came home with Dee Dee - 3 avulsed foot pads, and Gladys - 2 fronts.
So I have whiney and gimpey. Gladys has dog sports tonight but I don't think she can do it :-(


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Took Penny on a two mile walk before Agility. She did really well and only got jumpy three times. Her loose-leash walking still needs work, but she's come a long way and I'm happy with her progress. A couple big dogs barked at Penny out of a car and she was a little startled. She handled it well and didn't get excited when it happened like I thought she would.


Penny enjoyed her first Agility class a lot and was very confident with all the obstacles. She did horrible with focusing on me though, and my instructor even called me out on it. There were a lot of new dogs today so it's something I was expecting. I guess it's a good thing it's already Rally homework. We learned warm-up exercises, talked about Agility in general, and helped bring the equipment out halfway through class. Penny did really well. Our instructor thinks we'll only have to miss one session since we're not doing anything intensive. I hope the vet agrees with her.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYpsrfZkHQA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better beautiful one(s) !!



boomers_dawn said:


> We worked on stay in the house then yesterday we went to puppy party.
> I didn't pack the crates b/c our driveway was too icy for all that. So the dogs mostly stayed in the car, and we worked on:
> Dee Dee: not pulling, acclimating to the environment, heeling and pivots, and some stay which was a total fail! It was a set up for fail, the environment was way too stimulating.
> Gladys: not pulling, not pulling, not pulling, not jumping on people, not jumping on the food table. Also acclimating and a few seconds of ring attention. Nothing got broke and no one got hurt so it was a success.
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today we had run thrus

Faelan: Utility & Open which he did well in 
Brady: 2 Novice runs - my boy is growing up! even with the 2nd judge deliberately crowding him 
Towhee: She did amazingly well

Aedan: Is perfecting the art of looking cute

Then we had puppy kindergarten, I went alone to 1) scope it out and 2) wait for Aedan's 2nd shots


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, guys! It's been a while....

In the past 6 months or so, Bella has earned her BN, PCD, UCD, and CD. We've been busy! Things have gone great, but the highlights have been a 200 in BN and 199.5 and HIT (last weekend) in Novice A. 

We'll keep showing in Novice for the next couple months, but we're also getting ready for Open.....hopefully by Fall, but we'll see.

Anyway...I've been reading the thread most days for quite a while. Glad to be back in the fold.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!




Nairb said:


> Hey, guys! It's been a while....
> 
> In the past 6 months or so, Bella has earned her BN, PCD, UCD, and CD. We've been busy! Things have gone great, but the highlights have been a 200 in BN and 199.5 and HIT (last weekend) in Novice A.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm trying to make a decision about an upcoming trial that I may have entered. I don't think we're as polished as I want, but I've been forcing myself to keep in mind that my dog is actually more polished than many entered in the same classes. 

I'm pretty sure this is just my nerves again and I have to build up my confidence in the little yahoo before we get into fall - so I better get out there more. <- But it's so hard not feeling squeamish about it.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Nairb. Congrats WTG !


> Kate go to the trial do the best you can have fun none of us are ever as polished as we like and besides what's the worst that can happen you NQ so what there isn't any law against it and the best of the best do it every now and then.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked on the following:

*Aedan:* Sits on the grooming table, Hand touches/targeting
*
Faelan, Towhee & Brady:* Pivots & marks w/ the Remote Treater. Heeling with quarter turn pivots to the right and heads up starts.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> I'm trying to make a decision about an upcoming trial that I may have entered. I don't think we're as polished as I want, but I've been forcing myself to keep in mind that my dog is actually more polished than many entered in the same classes.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is just my nerves again and I have to build up my confidence in the little yahoo before we get into fall - so I better get out there more. <- But it's so hard not feeling squeamish about it.


I'm right there with you!!! We have a trial this coming weekend at our club. I didn't enter it but am considering post entering Lexx in the morning trial (the afternoon trial is full). While I know Lexx is more than capable of doing the exercises, I'm still not confident he won't have one of his little episodes where he starts barking and getting all goofy. He did that to me at class this past weekend during a mock Open trial. He completed the DOR and then decided he wanted to run around and be silly. :doh: I'm not quite sure what he is telling me when he does that....wish I knew!!! 

But........ yesterday during training, I ran him through Utility....he was wonderful and I'm sure he would have Qd during a trial. The difference was we were by ourselves in the building.

So, the question is, do I enter him going in and feeling stressed because I don't know what to expect from him or do I try to figure out why he does that, hold him back a few months, perfect our Open and Utility and then go for it later this summer/fall. Decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I ran across this article a couple weeks ago and bookmarked it. I had read it before, and I think it was on this forum that someone posted it but I can't say for sure. Anyhow, thought I'd post a link. As I think I mentioned, Finley is entered in a trial for open at the end of the month. Last week at class in talking to my instructor about it, I told her my plan was to wait and see how things go at the show n go the Sunday before the trial. Her response with a smile was,"she's working really nice for you. But, you know, you might not sail through open like you did in Novice"..(not that our scores were sailing through, but more that there maybe an NQ and that's ok.) One of the guys at class lost his previous golden at 6 to cancer. They were just getting ready to show in utility. Last week anther person at class lost her 6 year old Boxer to cancer. They too were working on utility. At this point I feel like I'm likely to do the trial. I know I'm not going to drive hours to get to a trial, and so that limits our chances to trial in general. I will drive up to 2 and 1/2 hours, so I know that after this trial there won't be anther opportunity until June. Anther one in July, and then Sept. This next venue is small, only one ring, and from what I've heard about the judge he is very nice and puts people at ease. Those two things makes me want to do it, I think whether we qualify or not, I won't be as anxious going in which can only help Finley . I think if we qualify I will be happy with the score. If we don't it'll be something that is an automatic NQ on a single exercise and over all I will be happy with her score otherwise. So just kind of thinking out loud here from reading some other posts. Here's the link if anyone's interested:
The Best is the Enemy of Good | Dog Trainers Workshop


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So true. You don't want to walk into the ring before you're both ready but waiting too long and not taking the leap can leave you regretting not taking the chance.

I think many of us wait for the right moment but perhaps our right moment might be too far in the future? I remember an article in Front & Finish (i think) by Connie Cleveland (again I think) that alluded to not waiting so long for perfection that you miss out on the joy.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> So true. You don't want to walk into the ring before you're both ready but waiting too long and not taking the leap can leave you regretting not taking the chance.
> 
> I think many of us wait for the right moment but perhaps our right moment might be too far in the future? I remember an article in Front & Finish (i think) by Connie Cleveland (again I think) that alluded to not waiting so long for perfection that you miss out on the joy.


About 6 weeks ago, I was worried about not being ready for AKC Novice after not being completely satisfied with how our last UKC Novice leg went. Our score was decent, but I just didn't feel like I had her complete focus. I was advised that these young dogs are so up and down, and waiting until everything is "just right" can cause the dog to crash. First thing I did is go home and register for the next trial, and everything worked out just fine.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Maureen, that was really good, and as hard as it is for me to admit this, fear of not being perfect is holding me back with Kea. It's just part of my personality to be an overachiever. Sigh. 

That being said, I disagree with this paragraph "If you are concerned that you will ruin the dog by showing him too soon, think again." 

Perhaps 'ruin' is a strong word, and the rest of the paragraph alludes to mistakes in precision and not things like checking out during heel free to sniff the floor, but in my case, showing my dog too soon means I'm showing her before my training looks exactly like my trialing and my trialing looks like my training. Until I can set the reward on a table or at her crate, enter the ring and do a full routine without losing her or having her get stressy, she is not ready. Until I have developed ways of reinforcing in the ring with a little personal play between exercises in a way that lets Kea know she's right and that motivates her to continue, I am not ready. Whatever training methods you use, as soon as the dog learns the trial is different from training, it's hard to recover. You can't correct in the ring and you can't reward with food or toys in the ring. Kea was smart enough to figure that out by her second trial, and we have had to do a lot of work (a year and a half and counting to be exact) to overcome it. I am sure that in the hands of a more experienced person, Kea's story would be different, but she's stuck with me. We're working really hard on ring prep now, and I am confident we will both be ready soon. She is turning 4 next month and I have noticed within the last year she has really matured. Perhaps that is because I am comparing her to 12 month old Harris.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Some heeling this afternoon.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ugeFXYZkEA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

KeaColorado said:


> Maureen, that was really good, and as hard as it is for me to admit this, fear of not being perfect is holding me back with Kea. It's just part of my personality to be an overachiever. Sigh.
> 
> That being said, I disagree with this paragraph "If you are concerned that you will ruin the dog by showing him too soon, think again."
> 
> Perhaps 'ruin' is a strong word, and the rest of the paragraph alludes to mistakes in precision and not things like checking out during heel free to sniff the floor, but in my case, showing my dog too soon means I'm showing her before my training looks exactly like my trialing and my trialing looks like my training. Until I can set the reward on a table or at her crate, enter the ring and do a full routine without losing her or having her get stressy, she is not ready. Until I have developed ways of reinforcing in the ring with a little personal play between exercises in a way that lets Kea know she's right and that motivates her to continue, I am not ready. Whatever training methods you use, as soon as the dog learns the trial is different from training, it's hard to recover. You can't correct in the ring and you can't reward with food or toys in the ring. Kea was smart enough to figure that out by her second trial, and we have had to do a lot of work (a year and a half and counting to be exact) to overcome it. I am sure that in the hands of a more experienced person, Kea's story would be different, but she's stuck with me. We're working really hard on ring prep now, and I am confident we will both be ready soon. She is turning 4 next month and I have noticed within the last year she has really matured. Perhaps that is because I am comparing her to 12 month old Harris.



Ha, Finley's stuck with me too, and I can relate to much of what you said!  As far as ruining a dog by taking it in too soon, I think I have heard it, but I am too new at this to agree with it or not. I think it's very individual to the trainer and the dog. I think with us, I train well at home or out and about. I know I change at a trial, and sometimes show n goes. Nerves or whatever, but I'm not always the same person they get at home or class. I'm really trying to work on keeping my frame of mind the same whenever and wherever we are. It was noticeable at the last show n go. For whatever reason, our first run, I was off. And I knew it and our performance proved it. I made a conscious effort to change it by our next run, and it showed. It's weird and hard to explain, but if I can trial like I train, then we're good to go. Not mistake free, but in our own little "zone" and having fun. 
@Sharon, this article was from Connie Cleveland .


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I had actually read that article before but read it again as it's a good read!!

I've always said that Lexx would be a different dog if he was in someone else's hands but yep, he's stuck with me!!!

If it was just a matter of crooked fronts or finishes, lagging while heeling, I wouldn't hesitate to trial Lexx at any given time. Those things can be corrected with training. BUT when he decides to run around, bark and be totally goofy there isn't a thing I can do about it in the ring and essentially he gets away with it. I worry about him becoming ring smart and thinking he can do this at every trial with no consequences to him. Not only is it frustrating, it's a little embarrassing!!! I need to figure out why he does this and deal with it. 

He has no issues with entering the ring, doesn't seem to be bothered by the judge or ring stewards, hasn't even really sniffed during the last few fun matches and for the most part does really well. Then, out of the blue, he decides to have a hissy fit. 

It's hard for me to trial like I train. When we train alone, I have no qualms about acting silly and doing what I need to get him "up"! I'm just not like that in a group setting. I'm pretty quiet and reserved.

We have been working a lot lately with less food and less play and he's really doing well. I think he knows that he'll get a pretty nice reward for his hard work.

I'm torn....I want to enter him and hope for the best but on the other hand, I really want to go in with both of us feeling confident and have a good time.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Truth is...I was scared to death to show up until a few weeks ago....to the point where I felt like I was going to throw up on the way there. It took 6 months, but I'm finally over that. 

Run-throughs help a lot too, if you have access to them. I've done a lot of them. Bring crate, practice warm-up, etc. I was a nervous wreck for those for a while too. LOL.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked before breakfast 

Aidan: Tugging, Bed Games, Name Games, Sits on the grooming table
Faelan: Heeling, signals, fronts
Brady: Heeling, 1-2-3 step halts, 1-2-3 step fronts, stands
Towhee: Heeling, Signals, fronts & more fronts 

With the pup singing the blues in the background as he is crated so I can work the big dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club last night Nugget did everything and 3 of 4 go outs were pretty good but his fronts weren't good in utility or his open work. The class that I instruct was very crowded and the club is considering moving it to our utility ring if my class size increases anymore. Hombre did the 3-5 sits and down but wouldn't keep the stay for the SFE till the third attempt. Heeling wasn't bad getting attention but still the auto sits not there and when he's told " sit " he does but they are wide and crooked. Recalls (4) were brisk but again the fronts even with my help were all over the place. Last night our session wasn't the worst I've ever had but it sure wasn't the best either.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nairb said:


> Truth is...I was scared to death to show up until a few weeks ago....to the point where I felt like I was going to throw up on the way there. It took 6 months, but I'm finally over that.
> 
> Run-throughs help a lot too, if you have access to them. I've done a lot of them. Bring crate, practice warm-up, etc. I was a nervous wreck for those for a while too. LOL.


We don't have a lot of fun matches around here....maybe 1 every 2 or 3 months. I do participate when we have one. The last one we attended a couple of weeks ago, he did fine. We were supposed to run Novice and Open but ran out of time for Open as we had to leave. 

I'm nauseous now just thinking of possible trialing on the weekend!!! :uhoh:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning at the SCKC facility my inconsistent Nugget did both utility and open and both were done to my satisfaction. The flaws incurred were the turn for #3 glove which I turn left to do And I didn't keep my big feet in the size of the imaginary plate and Lynn had me do over. The rest were Nuggets mistakes poor fronts close but no cigar. Hombre today a little heeling was done and his attention was good but the sits are a work in progress. We did the SFE with two different people 2x because the first with each person he moved. S+D success on both and today there were 20 adult dogs in the ring with him and some of them broke one or the other but Hombre was good . Tomorrow both boys get a day off and I'm going to TRY if dry enough to vacuum the leaves and debris from my back yard and set my jumps and gates up.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

-Extended heeling session in the park....worked on lots of right and left turns and halts with frequent breaks for treats or tug. 

-In between heeling, did 5-6 broad jumps. I recently added the front and finish after only throwing the treat between my legs for quite a while. The front is good now, but she's tentative on the finish because of the boards. It's gotten a lot better the last few sessions.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Nairb said:


> Some heeling this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! Very impressive. My summer plans just changed.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Today Banshee worked on heeling out front on the street. Then we did some right and left quarter and half turns. Then into the back yard where she did off leash heeling. Lost her attention a couple times so I just walked away. The she quickly finds it again and we went back at it. Then some recalls and the broad jump. Broad jump is new for her, she's still on the leash and tried to go around it a time or two. Finished up with some stands for exam which is one of the exercises I tend to forget about working on.

Finley worked in the back yard, all off leash. Heeling, retrieve on flat, broad jump, drop on recall with a few straight recalls mixed in. And stays while I went back in the house for a few minutes. She started to anticipate one time on the broad jump when I said "send your dog", but caught herself so I went and treated for a good stay. No high jump today. I set it out, but it's so windy it was rocking back and forth. That's all I need is for it to fall and startle her.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Practiced skateboarding in the driveway with Penny. I've discovered speeding up on it makes her excited, which makes her bite the board, so I'm working on redirecting that behavior. 

Worked on focusing on me in the driveway. Wind blowing leaves and roofing guys next door provided great distractions for her. Once that was done I took Penny on campus. She did well until the end and wanted to jump on me a couple times.

I worked on look at me and more focus work later in the day.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

thomas&betts said:


> NICE!! Very impressive. My summer plans just changed.


Thanks! She's come a long way. I love heeling, and am thrilled that it's finally warm enough and snowless, so we can work outside! Other than class once or twice a week, we've been confined to the living room for 4-5 months.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we did not do any active training.

In preparation for hiking (YAY!! I can see ground!), we spent a lot of time outside with Aedan and the older dogs just running around with Aedan choosing which dog he would follow and engage in some play. Aedan is now asleep at my feet and the older dogs are enjoying some of the tugs and other toys that usually only come out during training


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Worked signals, articles and go outs in the house before her meal. Open class tonight...will get plenty of heeling later. I always do a little training in the house around her meals....setups, pivots, halts, fronts, finishes, etc. with lots of spins, hand touches, etc. Sometimes for 5-10 minutes, sometimes for 30 seconds. She never gets her meal for free, but she thoroughly enjoys it. And because of the crappy weather we get around here, that is often the only daily training she gets in the winter.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Because yesterday was such a beautiful day, Lexx and I took our training outdoors when I got home from work.

We worked on some heeling, recalls and signals. His heeling was very nice as were the recalls. The signals were sort of well done as was the DOR......when asking for the down, he only went part way down as he didn't want to get his belly wet!!! This coming from a dog who LOVES water. Such a goof. I was pleasantly surprised as he didn't do any sniffing or looking for bunny poop while we working. His reward for proper execution of a command was my throwing his ball and he loves his ball!!

Still undecided about the trial this weekend.

I've decided to sign him up for a 2 day tracking seminar in June. The first day will be field tracking; the second day urban tracking. He loves to track so will enjoy this. It's being held in Red Deer, Alberta which is about a 7 hour drive from where we live.

Looks like retrieving classes start up in April so think I will do those again with him this year. There is nothing wrong with his retrieving unless it comes to picking up a dead bird!! Also participating in a 2 day retrieving seminar in May (which we also did last September and had a blast).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Didn't get the leaves vacuumed up because the ground is still too wet to handle my lawn tractors weight but the gates and jumps are up. The boys especially Hombre was very inquisitive as he wasn't here when they were taken down for winter.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

LOVED the article about the best being the enemy of good. thank you!

Well, as it turns out, Dee Dee didn't have 3 injured paws, she has all 4, so we've been out of commission. 
I tried to put liquid bandaid on it but she was too fractious to the point I thought I would hurt her worse getting it on, I gave up, after a big fight. We've since made up.

Gladys missed agility night at dog sports class and Dee Dee missed CGC class yesterday :-( Gladys is a little better off (only 2 front paws, the backs are ok), so I would normally take one in the other's place, but since she doesn't like being obedient in a room full of other dogs, decided not to torture her. 

We have novice drop in for dummies tonight, I hope Dee Dee will be up for it.
The poor things, their paw pad skin must protect them from the cold quite a lot because of their dramatic lack of desire and ability to walk on the iceberg that is our back yard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Didn't get the leaves vacuumed up because the ground is still too wet to handle my lawn tractors weight but the gates and jumps are up.


 *envious* Our front lawn (completely flat and mostly clear space as opposed to the rest of the property which is wooded and/or hilly) is still covered with a couple inches of snow/ice stuff - and I think it will be another 3-4 weeks before it's melted and dried up enough for me to pull out my jumps..... 

I want to start working directed jumping on a regular basis - but that's not going to happen until we get our front yard back! 

*** I've decided to wing it and paper bag over my head or not, I'll show up for the trials (rally and beginner novice) and see how it works out. One of the things I'm reminding myself of is that while Bertie is not as solid an obedience dog as Jacks was in his prime (and still is even though his training has been a lot more play as opposed to serious since I've retired him), he still is a bit more predictable in trial than Jacks ever was. With Jacks, I always worried about there being cameras flashing near the ring or wind blowing or rain falling or something else to set him off and make him lose his marbles prior to us going into the ring. And in fact there was a rally trial with Jacks that I had to blow off because of a storm slamming down right before we were due to go out into the ring and I had Jacks basically working himself up into seizure mode when that happened. That is not going to happen with Bertie - so it is one less thing I have to worry about. 

With Bertie - it's mainly me taking a lot of pride in what my dogs are capable of doing in the ring. I'm not completely confident that Bertie is 100% proofed and polished to actually compete at that level yet. He still is very immature and rough around the edges. But since I want to enter him in novice at the upcoming National, I have to get us used to going out there. And/or I want to know what he is capable of prior to the date those entries are due.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> KATE glad you decided to go to the trial, no matter what happens Q or NQ have fun get more experience for both of you learn your weak spots ( if any ) enjoy the journey gain confidence and remember it's not life or death it's just a fun activity to share with the boys.

Several years ago I showed my Nova at COBO HALL in Detroit at a golden specialty and the reason I am telling this is that you can proof and proof but you can't proof for everything. While sending him on his first go out a forklift was backing up with its backup horn sounding beep beep beep about 8-10 feet from the gates. We never experienced anything like this before BUT he did his go outs and got first place in utility came back in open won it also got HIT and HC. The next show in Michigan he worked a 199 in open and then blew the go outs in utility both of them cutting them short going to a wall NO DISTRACTIONS just screwed up you never can tell what they will do they are dogs enjoy them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Richard - ha.... I don't think there will ever be another dog show at Cobo and happily so. Way too much stuff you can't reasonably proof for going on there + parking/walking/driving in that area.  Even just taking the dogs to a city bigger than Ann Arbor is a little more stress than I want to deal with. 

One of the reasons (and this is really shallow I know) why I was waffling about doing the one trial was because of the judge. I haven't shown to this judge before (with Jacks I used to take classes that she also attended so I was never sure if that was OK or not) but I've heard she can be pretty sharp as far as how many points she takes off. I've heard she's similar to Adele who gave me a heart-attack with a mock rally trial she did a while back. This was with Jacks who was getting at least scores between 95 and 99 in rally.... Adele knocked us with a score like 82 or something based on all the stuff she took off. I walked away thinking that I couldn't even show to her because I take classes from her, but wouldn't anyway based on how happy she is with that pen.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

You never learn what you have to work on until you do the real thing. I've come away with something new to address after every trial, despite all of the practice, run-throughs, etc. Even the last show with a 199.5 on Saturday...the judge told us in the walk through that she likes a FAST fast. OK, great. I'll just do some really fast fasts in my warm-up. Worked for the on leash, but not the off leash. Slight lag. That's where we lost the 1/2 point. Turns out I wasn't training the fast fast enough. 

Then on Sunday, we had a 198.5 run, but got nicked for 3 miscellaneous points to end up at 195.5. 2 of the points are questionable, IMO. Was told I set her up with my knee once. I don't think I did (probably pants leg brushed my dog)but I don't want to give another judge a reason to believe I did, so I've reworked the way I straighten her on the setup if needed. Also got nicked 1 point for dog "out of control" on the way out of the ring. I had her right at my side, and was trying my hardest to keep her from jerking me, but she knows there's a huge reward waiting at the crate. I now have a strategy to try to deal with this more effectively. Without showing her, and being hit with points, I would have no idea.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just quickly.... 

Nice class tonight - just took Bertie because obviously Jacks is retired. I've been bringing him with to do a little training before Bertie's class (make Bertie jealous haha), but wasn't going to bother because he was in manic-stress mode today. Just having Bertie greatly simplified things admittedly. 

Before class, I set up jumps to practice directed jumping. I broke it into 3 different steps that I repped 2-3 times. 

First step was just toss treats forward and having him jump back over one or the other jump. Just as a warm up, very loose.

Second step was walking him out to the go-out stanchion, sitting him, and then giving him the sight picture looking back while I called/signaled him over the jumps. I did briefly stop and touch the jump on way back to the call spot just to set him up and have him thinking about that jump. Did this for both jumps. It seemed to help, because he was 100% correct each time I called/signaled him to jump. So that's where we are at right now with these. 

Third step was just go-outs. And I worked on my target/mark especially because this was sloppy in the private last week (he was looking/sniffing at my hand when I had him mark). I did this short stretch and then full length between the jumps. 

High jumps - practiced before class. I had a feeling this was overkill considering his energy level - but fortunately heeling was not the first thing we worked on in class anyway, so he had a bunch of time to refresh. 

Heeling - was OK. Not ideal - I could see spots where he was really dropping his head or forging. I got him back, but obviously it wasn't the smooth process I want it to be. 

Recalls - his "wait" got broken after the first front. So we focused quite a bit on just waits.

Stands - worked moving stands. I was proud that he knows these already.

Figure-8's - I found out something NEW. As in, when using the hideous 6' leash while prepping for BN, you can hold it with both hands to help distribute all that leash!!!!!! I never knew that. I was struggling to hold all that leash in my left hand (have to fold it just right). With f8's he was fine, but I need to focus on my footwork. I was doing small circle/big circle and nearly fell over while trying to stop while doing the single track coming out of the big circle!  

Stays were perfect. 

Had glove envy since I borrowed a welder's glove from somebody else and actually had Bertie daintily retrieving it. 

That's it.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Did some loose-leash walking practice and it didn't go very well today. 

Played around with the skateboard some more since I didn't feel like doing a lot of training.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight Finley and I did some off leash heeling, in the house. Treats were on a counter and most heeling was rewarded with surprise touches and playful interaction between her and I with a mini jackpot from the counter at the end. We then did a retrieve on flat, down a hallway two times. Each time the dumbbell rolled into the bathroom... No matter, she brought it right back and did very nice fronts. We also did some drops on recall, I'm so pleased with how that is going. One thing I did tonight, which I don't often do, is say the word "finish" after she was in front position. She made a quick lean to her right but popped back. Her butt never left, and though she was tempted, she made the right choice so big treats for that. Then she and I played with the ball a bit and I decided to do a stay....Sat her in front of the TV and started to bounce the ball....The ball was too much for her, and though I was right there, the stay wasn't :uhoh:. That's a good thing though, she was quickly reminded that I had told her to stay. And then I played with the ball just a bit , which was followed by lots of praise and ball play for "staying." Banshee missed out on this fun because she decided to go to bed early...


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Open class tonight. Proofing the broad jump-Who knew that making the middle board really crooked would make her not want to jump it! She's been jumping straight boards for a year and a half with no problem. Another thing to work on....

Heeling...slows and fasts were the focus. Good stuff. 

On the retrieves, I'm working through a mouthing issue when she's excited. Pretty much when she's in front position. So....I sent her over the jump a bunch of times to a treat on a target....moving it around after every jump. I was given some different ideas to work on the mouthing issue at home. This is at the top of our list, since I don't want to do more retrieves until it's fixed. How quickly this is resolved will probably determine whether we're ready for Open by Fall. Obviously, I would have taught the hold better before doing any retrieves had I not been clueless from the beginning. We'll get through it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Brian - I discussed mouthing and pouncing/ramming the dumbbell (two issues that pop up now and again with my dogs) with the lady I take privates from. She said that training "hold" is not something that is done at the start and never revisited. It is something that needs a little practice time and again - even to the point of including this in your warm ups while preparing to go into the ring. So I wouldn't freak out about the mouthing and blame foundation necessarily..... 

For mouthing with Bertie (and Jacks) - the dogs can't mouth dumbbells and beg for food at the same time. That's not the technical explanation for how I was taught to fix (food in hand or at the side where the dog can see it) this but it seems to be the gist as far as getting them to lock their jaws. <- I suppose you can do FF as well, but this seems to work.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

^^I've been able to get good holds at home doing multiple fronts, and even short retrieves, but she's more excited in class after going over the jump, so it was suggested to have her do some spins with the dumbbell in her mouth to get her more wound up at home. Also, tapping the sides of the dumbbell, as opposed to her chin when she mouths was suggested. Seems to work better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked:
> Come up Sits
> Pivots; left and right
> heeling
with Faelan, Towhee & Brady

Aedan worked some recall games (he watches my face so hand with treat between the legs needs to be taught) and some sits on the grooming table. I need to read up on some down methods that do not use compulsion since my regular way of teaching (treat between his front legs pushing towards chest) does not seem to be working.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I did a little training outside again yesterday after work. The field was a bit drier than the day before so I was able to get a DOR done properly (belly on the ground)!!!! Heeling was nicely done with good focus.

The one thing that has seemed to creep up on us again is his sit from a down during utility signals, but only at a distance. Up to about 10 feet he's good....any further back he hesitates. He'll start moving up but then stops like he's unsure. It's weird! This weekend I'm going to take his scent articles outside to see how he does. Inside he's very accurate so this will challenge him some.

After doing a lot of thinking about this weekend's trial, I've decided not to trial him. I have no doubt about his ability to perform the exercises but his (potential) behavior does concern me. We have a few more fun days in the next month or two so I think I will use those to really work on his stress and comfort level in a trial setting. I am table stewarding at the trial Sunday morning so I'll at least be able to watch some of the other dogs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Forging. Isn't usually too big of an issue, but it was today! She was pretty wound up. I actually did a run-through in the park. Glad we weren't being scored on that. Most of it was good, but the forging. The good news is, I have a strategy that seems to work to avoid getting dragged out of the ring in anticipation of her giant Milk Bone biscuit that she gets at trials and run-throughs. Rather than doing 3 hand touches after the finish, which means to her that she gets a food reward, I do 2, back to heel position, leash back on, heel nicely out of the ring and to the box of Milk Bones, and then do the 3 hand touches. Basically, exiting the ring is now another exercise. She seems to get it. I'm not going to get too concerned about today's forging unless it continues.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I took Penny to a dog park today to run around since she's getting spayed tomorrow. There were a couple really sweet Goldens there. One of them planted herself right in front of me and wouldn't move until I pet her. 

Penny was a little calmer in Rally tonight, aside from still being jumpy when I'm sitting down. I made more mistakes than she did though.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training last night was mediocre our 5 minutes in utility ring were spent on go outs which weren't picture perfect and a couple he cut short but upon looking at me turned back and proceeded to the stanchion which was a good thing because he getting not only straight but ALL the way out. Nuggets heeling was decent but his recalls weren't . The drops beautiful but not a front could he manage to do straight not one out of three. Hombre did fast recalls on the flexi and his heeling is starting to get pretty good especially for a pup . He gave good attention and his about turns very nice as were his changes in pace both fast and slow. The SFE he moved a front paw but that's still to be expected. The long S+D 3 and five minutes on the flexi he did without a movement very good. Tonight training will be at a friends pole bldg. and pizza and beer will be featured along with run thrus for all six of us a fun night .


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Dropped Penny off at the vet. She weighs 62.5 pounds now, which the vet said was good. I'll see how she's doing tomorrow with her cone of shame.

UPDATE: The vet said her spay went well. All that's left is picking her up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Had a run-through tonight at one of the local clubs. It went very well. There might have been a slight forge on the off leash fast, but I can live with that at this point. 

I'm happy to report that I can now heel Bella out of the ring without her yanking on the leash. This may sound simple enough to some, but up until a couple weeks ago, this seemed almost impossible to me. Turns out the solution was simple. 

I'm also noticing that her confidence is growing with every run-through or trial. Even a couple months ago, she was very aware of everything going on around her when she was in the ring. She was actually quite tentative, even when she performed the exercises correctly. Not any more. 

We have another run-through tomorrow morning at the club hosting our next trial in 2 weeks. We've never been there, and this will be our only chance before the trial.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nairb said:


> Had a run-through tonight at one of the local clubs. It went very well. There might have been a slight forge on the off leash fast, but I can live with that at this point.
> 
> I'm happy to report that I can now heel Bella out of the ring without her yanking on the leash. This may sound simple enough to some, but up until a couple weeks ago, this seemed almost impossible to me. Turns out the solution was simple.
> 
> ...


Where is the run through?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> Where is the run through?


Total Recall. Listed under special events on their website. https://www.trdogs.com/SpecialEvents.html

I wouldn't have known about it had someone not told me.

In the past, it has taken Bella a while to get used to new places, so we have to go.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night at my friends place training with Nugget was a different problem because he was like a kid that had O-D on candy . He was higher than a kite, up is good but last night he was way beyond UP. this was very un-characteristic of him. We walked in and my friend said your turn so into his beautiful well matted ring we walked in cold and did Open and it wasn't perfect but he did a decent job which would have scored about a 196-197. Then some of the others worked their dogs and pretty soon it was Nuggets turn for utility. We started with the MSFE which he did well then the DR and his first go out was very nice straight very fast and the BJ taken . Then the second go out which was fast but to my left and a little short of the stanchion and realizing this turned and went all the way but about 3 ft off but I was happy he realized his mistake and kinda fixed it. The correct jump was taken. Now the fun begins he should have settled down but no he was even higher forging going to the " judge " just really not paying attention then trying to go visit out of the ring which because he paid zero attention to me when I said come he earned a pretty stiff correction for himself but he was flying high and it didn't bother him a bit. Next on the signal part he SAT on the stand and a repeat had to be done. Gloves were next and we were given #1 but Nugget was so high he overturned and when sent got #2 this was repeated 4 more times till he finally settled down and retrieved #1 the correct glove. Finally to top off an already non-qualifying performance he just went to the article pile without really working it picked up the wrong one and so metal had to be repeated too.GRRR . Three exercises in a row all zeros and we are showing Sunday.

Hombre too was a little bit UP but he heeled decently, recalled fast but the front was in right field not even close but he did the SFE well and also the fig8 was pretty good. in the 3-5 minute sits and downs WITHOUT being on the flexi but me in sight he was perfect in the line of seven dogs very happy with this as a much older Lab blew the sit and has been in training for over 3 years. I don't do the off leash heeling yet but have tried it in the past but I can't correct then so I keep him on lead but will test in maybe a month or so to see how it's going . It was a fun night with friends pizza was good beer was better ( 1 bottle ) not a great night training wise with Nuggets utility work but when the sun comes out this morning we will do the three exercises he screwed up last night.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Picked Penny up! =) The vet tech said she walked her and she was really good for her. She's pretty out of it. I had to put the cone on since she started inspecting the stitches as soon as we got home. The cone freaked her out at first and I had to grab her butt to stop her from backing into everything. Penny's drinking on her own but had to be handfed. I can tell she's not very comfortable wearing it. In a couple days I'm sure she'll be more used to it. 

I'm probably not training for a week, or however long it takes for her to get back to her normal self.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The run through today went great. All I noticed was a slight forge on a slow and a slightly crooked sit. And once again, I was able to heel her out of the ring without her jerking the leash. Then I made her do some spins at the crate before she got her bisquit, and she barked at me 2-3 times. LOL. Bella hardly ever barks. Most importantly, she acclimated well to a place she had never been. That had been a challenge. My 65 lb puppy is finally becoming an adult. 

Also...met Michelle, Titan and Mighty for the first time. Mighty looked great in the ring!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I canceled my rental for today - I needed to shovel the driveway, sidewalks and stairs again in order for everything to be clear for a few friends & I heading out.

Aedan got to go socializing, but so far the older dogs have had the day off...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

First Beginner Novice leg today...  

Was kinda interesting to see what it felt like to have a dog who was "there" with me and not hyperventilating. Such a huge difference in my own confidence in my dog! 

We got a 196.5 score - and primarily lost points for forging/crowding on left turns - I stepped into him each left turn. 

Actually had my first run off for second place - and again lost points on left turns - so landed 3rd. <- Next trial, I want to remember to switch to my regular 2 foot leash just in case we have to go back out there for a run off. That was going through my head as I went out there and was gathering up all that excess leash. 

I also saw/heard my first examples of trouble around the obedience ring. There was an exhibitor with just barely held back working line GSD out in the ring. A comment I had to the people around me just seeing the dog flying into the ring as soon as his owner took him off leash for Open A - that this was a whole lot of dog. And there was a lot of stuff going on from him putting me into panic when he took off running to charge the gate behind which I was sitting with Bertie (who absolutely would have had stuff to say to this dog if he jumped the gate and came at us).... and then him objecting to the judge walking away with the dumbbell (the dog went flying at the judge to snatch the dumbbell away). It was just a lot of scary stuff - even though you could clearly see this dog was simply 2-3 years away from reasonably showing in Open. He just was too much into high gear and out of control. The owner thankfully excused herself rather than continue any further, but holy cow. Just too much dog.

Other side of the building - a Doberman went after somebody's schnauzer and had everyone stopping what they were doing to look. The woman with the schnauzer was going into the novice ring shortly after... I felt bad walking out past her where she was outside trying to recover. Poor lady was almost in tears and shaking all over - and the dog was shaking all over. 

Probably huge positive is that there was a lot of people out there with her and helping her out and getting her settled down. Actually basically this show site is one of those where it definitely feels like a big family out there. People are just really nice there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations again  Great job!

Yes, some dogs just go flying high in the whole competition atmosphere .. the lady with the GSD was probably experiencing her dogs' attitude for the first time but luckily knew enough to ask to be excused! I think some of us can relate to having a dog really go UP in the ring.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nairb said:


> The run through today went great. All I noticed was a slight forge on a slow and a slightly crooked sit. And once again, I was able to heel her out of the ring without her jerking the leash. Then I made her do some spins at the crate before she got her bisquit, and she barked at me 2-3 times. LOL. Bella hardly ever barks. Most importantly, she acclimated well to a place she had never been. That had been a challenge. My 65 lb puppy is finally becoming an adult.
> 
> Also...met Michelle, Titan and Mighty for the first time. Mighty looked great in the ring!


You are being too kind and fibbing a bit.At least I know what we have to work on...lol.. 
I was trying to watch a bit in between letting the old man play in Utility and Open and though you guys looked very comfortable in the ring.. she is a cutie! It was great to meet you today too!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> You are being too kind and fibbing a bit.At least I know what we have to work on...lol..
> I was trying to watch a bit in between letting the old man play in Utility and Open and though you guys looked very comfortable in the ring.. she is a cutie! It was great to meet you today too!


Well...I didn't see your entire run, but the parts I saw looked really good! Especially for his first run-through. 

The only thing I don't like is their Novice ring is too small. We get moving at a pretty good clip, and there isn't much time to adjust footwork for turns, pace changes, etc. Now that I've seen it, we'll practice a lot of short fasts and slows.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nairb said:


> Well...I didn't see your entire run, but the parts I saw looked really good! Especially for his first run-through.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is their Novice ring is too small. We get moving at a pretty good clip, and there isn't much time to adjust footwork for turns, pace changes, etc. Now that I've seen it, we'll practice a lot of short fasts and slows.


That was a horribly small ring..lol.. I thought I was just really out of practice and my timing stunk..


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> First Beginner Novice leg today...
> 
> Was kinda interesting to see what it felt like to have a dog who was "there" with me and not hyperventilating. Such a huge difference in my own confidence in my dog!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the first leg. Must feel good to get that out of the way. Next time, you'll probably be even more relaxed, and so will your dog. It took me longer than that to be relaxed, but you've done this all before. 

Speaking of "too much dog," the other Novice A dog (Belgian Malinois) that qualified for stays in my last trial fits that description. I had my eye on that dog since he walked in the door, and can't believe he made it through the stays, or even made it to that point in the first place. Sniffing Bella through the air, looking very anxious, almost got up from the down. The judge actually went over and stood by him. I don't think that breed is best for inexperienced handlers. That experience makes me tempted to make an early switch to Novice B.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Nairb said:


> That experience makes me tempted to make an early switch to Novice B.


If one is preparing to show in Novice A, is it permissible to choose Novice B instead? 

Megora - Congrats on the BN leg!

We went to a fun match today. I did three runs. The first one I did by myself with no dog so I could work on my footwork and my transitions and get my head in the right place. Boy, was that helpful. I carried the leash and everything. The judge and the steward were very supportive of me. 

Then, I did a run with Kea. I did use food in the ring, but we did the whole run. She only lost focus during a few seconds in the heeling pattern when a dumbbell was tossed in the ring next to us. We can work through that in training, no problem. I got some nice compliments on her heeling from some folks who have been around the block a time or two.

Finally, I did a run with Harris. He just turned 12 months and is nowhere near ready, but we had fun in the ring and he did a heeling pattern on lead and he did the figure 8. Good puppy. 

I am house-sitting for a breeder friend this week, so I have my two goldens here with me and her 7 goldens to look after. When I'm not herding goldens, I'll be able to use her very nice training field to work on some things with K and H. The weather should be nice, so I expect to get a lot accomplished!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ Yes, you can skip Novice A, and go right to B. The only good reason I can think of to do it is safer stays. That's what's on my mind now. And it's not just fear of an attack. A dog is more likely to break if the one next to them does. I'll do A for the next show (already registered) and see how it goes. The day before that, Bella was the only dog in the ring for stays. That was awkward too! 

BTW, most people I know use treats and corrections in run throughs and fun matches. Especially with an inexperienced dog. I think I used two cheese balls in the run through today. At first, I used way more than that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nairb said:


> . Next time, you'll probably be even more relaxed, and so will your dog.


I'm a twitchy person anyway. I'll always get nervous no matter what.  Big difference probably or it showing where I am now vs with prior dogs is I'm not shaking with my heart going million miles an hour and feeling nauseous while waiting to go out there. I used to be like that, but because we've been out in the conformation ring a lot - I don't have the same panic anymore. I just have butterflies sending entries in and getting to the trial. And about the only nervous energy I have while waiting is babbling my head off to everyone around me (poor them). Once in warm up and seeing my dog is OK - it generally loosens me up a ton and helps me be calm. 

With Bertie - I wasn't 100% thrilled with losing 3.5 points due to heeling bumping/forging, but the thing I was like over the moon about is it is really coming true about what I was hoping for when I put him in conformation. He was a very confident and reliable guy right from the warm up where he literally switched into training mode and completely ignored everything going on around us while we warmed up. 

There were things I was worried about like him breaking recalls while the judge stands next to him (he's submissive and silly about people and must have submissive-greeting parties about them or come to me). Now we've had the judge in fun matches before and been around her between classes, so it may have helped, but he didn't even look at her when she stood next to him and did the hand signal over his head. And of course, he did a perfectly straight and fast textbook front that had me tickled.  

Sit for exam - he did sweep the floor with his tail and do his "submissive face" (it's very similar to what some goldens do when they can't stop themselves from wrinkling their nose while greeting people, with Bertie he doesn't raise his lips but kinda flares them out and crinkles his eyes and sort sticks his ears out and he looks like he's smiling) - but held his stay perfectly. 

And the run-around-the-ring sit stay, was literally just like in practice. No signs of concern or stress from him. He barely looked back to see where I was when I crossed behind him. : I was floating on cloud nine as I stalked around the ring.

**** Novice A or Novice B - big difference depends on your area and your scores... and does come down to placements or ability to get placements. A lot of the Novice A classes are lower scoring, so there's room for mistakes if you still want a placement. With Novice B (and as I saw today, Open B) - it's safer with seasoned handlers out there with the dogs and probably not rushing dogs out there too early, but you do have to compete directly with dogs who are capable of really high scores. So like there may be some trials some years (if there's a bunch of OTCH people getting their young dogs out) where a 198 score won't get you in placements. Of course other years, it might not matter. But in general, you still would want a score in the 190's to get a placement. 

It shouldn't be the case, but I think sometimes judges are nicer to the novice A people too. I was talking to the lady I take privates from about this... actually w/regards to my other instructor's judging style and somebody who got really ticked off about what she saw as differences between how she was judged and how her sister (green novice) was judged at the same trial. Both ladies did the same exact thing at the trials to get the dog's attention back while setting up (touch on the head). Which sometimes is OK depending on how you do it and the reaction of the dog. If the judge deems it looks like a correction, they will take points. And this happened with the one lady who is a top trainer and owns her own training facility. With the sister in the novice A class who did the same thing, the judge let it go. Which caused all heck to break loose from the lady who did not appreciate having points taken for the head bop to begin with.

The judge's response was simply, "You should have known better" - as a difference between the two. 

Another example I can think of was a judge who basically "wanted" people in the novice A class to qualify, and he basically was very conservative about how many points he took for lagging, no-sits, slow front, crooked front, crooked finish, etc... basically as long as the dog did not do anything to outright NQ or fail an exercise, he was guaranteed to qualify with the bare minimum points (170, I believe).


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Safer stays is my concern. My hypothesis is that folks who trial in novice A might be more likely to enter dogs before they are ready, not fully understanding the amount of training and proofing it takes to stick those stays (not based on any data, just a hunch...I'd be curious to hear what those of you who have been at this for awhile think about that). Kea was attacked by an on leash dog in our neighborhood two years ago and we are still working through the issues that has caused. An attack in the ring would be a huge setback for her. Kea is slowly transitioning to treats not being on my body. In training at home, I can put the bowl of treats down, walk about 10 feet away and she will come with me and do some behaviors. I'm at the point now where I am slowly and incrementally increasing the amount of distraction, the amount of work I ask for before reinforcing, and the distance from the reinforcers. Hopefully in a few months, we can do a fun match where the food "lives" outside of the ring. At any rate, I have worked so hard to make this fun for her, and a negative experience, depending on how severe, would just really stink.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> Safer stays is my concern. My hypothesis is that folks who trial in novice A might be more likely to enter dogs before they are ready, not fully understanding the amount of training and proofing it takes to stick those stays (not based on any data, just a hunch...I'd be curious to hear what those of you who have been at this for awhile think about that). Kea was attacked by an on leash dog in our neighborhood two years ago and we are still working through the issues that has caused. An attack in the ring would be a huge setback for her. Kea is slowly transitioning to treats not being on my body. In training at home, I can put the bowl of treats down, walk about 10 feet away and she will come with me and do some behaviors. I'm at the point now where I am slowly and incrementally increasing the amount of distraction, the amount of work I ask for before reinforcing, and the distance from the reinforcers. Hopefully in a few months, we can do a fun match where the food "lives" outside of the ring. At any rate, I have worked so hard to make this fun for her, and a negative experience, depending on how severe, would just really stink.


From what I've seen, there's an enormous difference between your average Nov A and Nov B handler and dog. In Nov. A, they might be willing to overlook a dog dragging it's handler out of the ring (except for my last judge, but she actually did me a favor by hitting me with points for that), or similar things. They also have a walk through prior to he class, which allows handlers to ask questions. In theory, the scoring of the exercises is the same. It's obviously a lot easier to win or place in A. I really don't know if people skip Nov A very often.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Never mind. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget today decided to keep me humble blowing the metal article in the first exercise on the first send. He also decided to do something he has NEVER done before and auto finished . Kind of just forgot to front not that it mattered at this point. 

Open he worked a 197 but lost the runoff for forth with three other dogs that also scored 197 . All I can say is again I HATE F+ F they were soooo close but no cigar


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We went to Dave's and worked the following exercises - they all did well!

Signals
Go Outs
Directed Jumping (moving towards jump for Brady but full distance)
Recalls
Heeling
Drops around a pylon (Fly's) randomized with no drops
Drop on Recall
Retrieve on the flat
Retrieve over the hight jump
More heeling
Fronts & finishes

Now off to Puppy K (Aedan), Advanced Rally (Brady), CDSP (Towhee) 
Faelan gets to stay in since his class is Tuesday

Aedan received his 2nd puppy shot today after rental.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Got a working spot in my online class of choice for this term - it's a two part, 12 week class. I'm so excited!!!    

I had to sit in front of my computer hitting refresh over and over again. The working spots sold out in 3 seconds, so I feel really lucky and relieved!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

As an obedience competition neophyte, if someone came to me for advice on getting started in the ring (and a few have recently), I would suggest competing in the optional AKC classes (Beginner Novice, Pre-Novice) and even UKC Novice, if possible. I can't overstate how valuable that experience was, for both me and my dog, in preparing for our AKC Novice debut. Along the way, our scores were really good, but there's also a decent size list of comical handler errors that I'm not likely to make again:

1. Heeled on the wrong side of the signs on the last section of the BN heeling pattern - I seriously didn't know. 2 points. Our score ended up at 198, so that was really tough to swallow. 

2. Didn't go slow enough on the slow in pre-novice. 2 points. 

3. Didn't have my dog warmed up for a run-off for 1st place in pre-novice, because I didn't think there would be one. We lost. Might as well not even gone in the ring. I will never make that mistake again. 

4. Anticipated an about turn by at least 5 feet in 3rd UKC Novice leg. 2 points. Started forward before giving the heel command in the same run. 1 point. That was all attributed to nerves. 

In addition, lots of sloppy footwork on halts which have resulted in several 1/2 point deductions. It bothers me much more when points lost are my fault (it usually is). 

I was extremely nervous for the first several shows, and it showed. Our first CD leg was the first time I actually felt somewhat relaxed. The extra classes give you and your dog an opportunity to work through some of that before it actually "counts." They also allow you figure out the best way to get your dog warmed up and focused before going in to the ring. It took me quite a while to find a warm-up that works, which food rewards to use, etc.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Kate on your first BN leg!!!

So, many of you have read my lamenting about Lexx's sometimes erratic behaviour during classes. Last week was the first time I had seen this in a very long time. It kind of threw me because I thought maybe we had seen the last of it. Well, yesterday and today he did it again while we were training. At class I would have attributed it to stress or nerves (with dogs and people present) but can't use that excuse when it's just the 2 of us. Even the excuse of people and dogs is questionable as we've done fun matches and rally trials with no incidents at all and him looking pretty comfortable.

It typically happens when we've finished an exercise and moving on to the next. He will stand there and when I tell him to "get in" that's when it starts. He will begin to avoid me and start chasing his tail or barking. Yesterday when I got him, I put him in a crate for a time out. Whether it worked or not I have no idea. He wasn't that on yesterday but did do some good work.

Today when he did it, I got him and gave him a firm "no" and put him in a down stay while I went to sit down away from him. After a few minutes I released him and continued on with training. He did it again so I repeated what I had done a few minutes before. After that he was much better and was more willing to work. He gave me a couple of really nice go-outs and directed jumps along with signal work. 

I really dislike having to tell him "no" and getting firm with him but nothing else seems to work. I see people in my class give physical corrections (ie. ear pinches) for not performing yet I see these dogs trial and be successful. Obviously I'm doing something wrong!! I don't want to have to resort to that type of training if it means being successful in the ring. 

What would you guys do in the situation I described above??? I really need some advice on how to handle it or I'm afraid our obedience career is going to be over before it even starts!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Got outside and did about 10-15 minutes of heeling, because the weather the next few days is going to suck. Did a lot of fast-faster-and very fast, back to slow-very slow-very very slow, etc. Forging wasn't too bad today. The couple times she did it (on slow), I gave a verbal correction, and rewarded from behind my back when she got back in position. I don't know if that's proper technique, but it seemed to put and end to the forging during this session. 

Also experimented with starting the figure 8 to the right. This felt much more natural, and I'm strongly considering making the change permanent. 

Also did a few dumbbell retrieves with fronts and added finishes on a couple. I think the mouthing is about 95% under control.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Kate, congratulations on the leg!! (and no bag over your head ), Great job! 
Laurie, I'm anxiously awaiting advice from others...we went to our show n go today. I had a lot of time to observe others and we were ring side. There was one lady who became so upset with her dog, for so many things. One thing in particular that stood out to me was when she left the dog in a sit-stay so she could walk across the room for the recall. The dog stood up, and she walked back, grabbed the dog on each side of it's neck, and practically picked it up while shaking it, "I told you to stay!!!" I have no idea who she is, or how she does, but she didn't look like she was having fun, and I felt so bad for that dog. That being said, I do tell my dogs "No" or "What did I tell you?!", ect. And I will simply stop training if need be. Just ending it seems to tell them a lot. 
Finley's heeling today really left a lot to be desired. So much so that on our second run threw I kept her on leash, with the leash over my shoulder. Everything else was good. Heeling was not something I was expecting to be a problem, but there it was.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yesterday was the first time we did any obedience training since our last trial on Feb 22. Not a good idea to neglect training until the day before your next trial.  I spend all my dog training time on field work -- I'm just too lazy to go out and do obedience after having been out in the field. Anyway, she was forging yesterday but I did not want to do any correcting so soon before a trial so I let it go. And as you guys may remember, our problem was deflating and lagging in the ring, so I was especially unconcerned about forging. 

That brings us to today. We got our second CD leg with a score of 191. Quite a difference from our first leg. We had the same problem as yesterday: forging. The first halt was 5 steps into the pattern. I forgot about it and we took off fast (we heel really fast). Molly was forging so I forgot my footwork for the very sudden halt and she almost missed it but ended up in a very crooked sit instead. She continued to forge and would nearly miss sits but she very nicely corrected herself. She would instantly heel backwards two steps to get herself lined up and straight. The rear end awareness training and backwards heeling practice really helped. I *never* thought we would have issues with forging so that training became useful in a way I did not expect.

Our heel free was a little better. I think Molly had calmed down a bit by then and I remembered that first halt and didn't take off so quickly. 

I couldn't help but laugh quietly to myself during the down stay. Molly's head was up but she was falling asleep, struggling to keep her eyes open. 

We still got first place but we definitely have work to do. Unfortunately, our next trial is next Sunday and I'm not sure if we'll be able to train before then. It is funny how I wanted a perfect score before, and now we don't even train during the entire four weeks between trials. My eye is now on that orange Senior Hunt Test ribbon...

All that said, my number one priority is Molly's attitude and that she's having fun. I have seen her deflated and stressed in the ring and THAT was the most upsetting thing ever. No, I do not care about our score and when I started to realize that, all the anxiety I had about showing melted away and now I am just able to have fun. 

I was setting up my crate at the only spot available at the time and the exhibitor next to me got really pissy. They even asked me if I "had" to set up there. Umm, I'm going to set up wherever I want. I later asked a friend if she knew who that exhibitor was and it turned out to be a *huge* name in obedience. Well, I guess I can cross their seminars off the list. 

Speaking of handler errors, at my first BN trial I decided I wanted to go left for the figure 8. We had been training the opposite direction (I was trying out both ways) but decided the left was better. Well, muscle memory kicked in and after I went around the left post, my brain told me we were done and I auto halted without going around the right post. I don't know how much we were pointed for that mistake since we got 197 and that was good enough for me. My instructor was watching and said, "that's okay, just don't do it again." I did it AGAIN the very next day and this time I was told it cost 3 points. I definitely felt like an idiot repeating that mistake.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny is getting her energy back. She felt good enough to lick cake batter off the automatic mixer's spatula when I wasn't looking....it was angled perfectly for her to get it without the cone getting in the way. 

The only new thing covered in agility today was a baby A frame. It's a lot less interesting when I don't have my dog, but at least I know we didn't miss much.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laurie said:


> It typically happens when we've finished an exercise and moving on to the next. He will stand there and when I tell him to "get in" that's when it starts. He will begin to avoid me and start chasing his tail or barking.


Laurie - it sounds like avoidance behavior. Generally it starts with a dog knowing it did something wrong and then avoiding correction. A lot of dogs do this - and it's a reason why even though there's nothing wrong with using corrections in training (actually I think corrections are necessary), it does need fuzzy mittens as far as how and when you handle corrections when the dogs are that smart and/or sensitive. Sometimes it takes a strong correction to really make them stop the silly stuff. Sometimes it's taking the dog by the collar and giving it strong calming strokes on the head and chest, telling him to calm down before going on and doing the next thing on leash (working through the problem). It really depends on how much is avoidance and how much is sassing to begin with. 

You have a lot of dogs out there who learn to blow off their owners... and then have been caught and corrected enough times to know that they are in BIG TROUBLE (it doesn't have to be a huge correction, just knowing you are mad is bad enough for some dogs) if caught, so you get that avoidance behavior. 

You have very minor stuff like my softy Bertie avoiding heel position or front position because he thinks I'm going to use my feet to nudge him or something (like if we are practicing sideways fronts). Another time he just got loopy about a "judge" at a fun match and knew I was frustrated and refused to set up, he just kept spinning around peeing. :doh:

You have more major stuff like our past dog Sammy who got ring smart and knew fun and games came to an end when caught, so he'd keep running around the ring, running outside the ring, etc. <- With him, we didn't train through it, my sister just quit for a long time... which was tragic because this dog had solid hips/elbows and was smart and could have gone a long way if properly trained. We just did not have regular access to good trainers back then like we do now. 

Similar thing with a Brittany who trains at the same places I do... great dog and the owner knows her stuff. I haven't looked her up, but know that she's gone a long way with other Brittany's - and that's a pretty big thing considering that they are not necessarily an obedience breed. I haven't overly analyzed this person's training style, but I think she's more positive tending, so not like this dog has been corrected in a major way to make him anxious about being corrected. But he still used to have the same problem as far as scooting out of heel position to chase after something outside the ring and then realizing he was "wrong" and refusing to let his owner catch him. In his case, I think it took the private instructor working with the owner flying into the fun match ring to level a really serious correction on the dog and make the owner and dog work through the heeling - and I don't think I've seen the same "whoo-hooo" type of behavior from the dog again, so it may have worked. Or the owner really cracked down on working through the problem with the dog.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Congratulations Kate on your first BN leg!!!
> 
> So, many of you have read my lamenting about Lexx's sometimes erratic behaviour during classes. Last week was the first time I had seen this in a very long time. It kind of threw me because I thought maybe we had seen the last of it. Well, yesterday and today he did it again while we were training. At class I would have attributed it to stress or nerves (with dogs and people present) but can't use that excuse when it's just the 2 of us. Even the excuse of people and dogs is questionable as we've done fun matches and rally trials with no incidents at all and him looking pretty comfortable.
> 
> ...


Do you do hand touches in between exercises? Bella knows that 3 hand touches (or 3 of anything consecutively, like spins, twists, fronts, etc.) means she gets a food reward. If I stop short at 1 or 2, she's like..."C'mon! let me do 3!" Dogs can count. This is what Bridget Carlsen does. I do it in the house all the time, when we're on walks, when we're training, during heeling...many, many times per day. Anyway....I went away from it for a while, and had a hard time getting her to stay engaged in between exercises. I was trying to heel during the transitions. Didn't work. Went back to hand touches and very briskly moving from exercise to exercise sometime in December, and she follows....doesn't want to be left behind. During a trial, I'll do 1 or 2 while we're on our way to the next exercise, or right before setting up. During run-throughs, I will sometimes do 3 and reward her. That is why I had such a hard time heeling her out of the ring. I was doing 3 touches after the finish, and she wanted her treat NOW. If I do 2 touches, heel her back to the crate, then do 3 touches, it works out fine! At least for now. It's very powerful stuff, IMO.

But the bottom line is, I honestly think heeling through transitions was too much for her (and perhaps me too). All I was doing was trying to keep her attention and focus going into a new exercise, and it turned out to be unneeded stress. Breaking it up with hand touches and casually moving through the transitions seemed to unload a huge burden off of both of us.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have had dogs with similar tendencies - I think you have to try to identify the underlying causes, which can be very difficult for sure.

With one dog, it was stress so we discovered R+ training together.
With another dog, obedience just was not him thing but he excelled at agility and therapy work.

Between exercise transitions like play may help if your dog needs to reconnect or use physical activity to shake off the stress.

Perhaps take more frequent breaks in training? I rarely train a dog more than 3-5 minutes at a time - usually far less time. How long will your dog dog be in the ring for individual exercises? How long will your dog need to heel? My original compulsion based trainer always said 3 times; never repeat an exercise more than 3 times. With R+ you can repeat more but there should be a reason for drilling. Are you drilling? Does he think he is not meeting criteria after a certain number of reps?

I am throwing out thoughts  Not suggesting you are doing any of these things...

Rather than looking at this behavior as a problem, perhaps it should be looked at as a challenge? With my Casey, I switched to agility - he hated the person (judge) watching for his least little mistake; it was who he was and he figured he's give them something to judge !! (yes, this was confirmed by a few animal communicators)

One final thought: Do you use Get In as a position correction as well as a setup? Is there a chance the Get In has become a poisoned cue?



Laurie said:


> Congratulations Kate on your first BN leg!!!
> 
> So, many of you have read my lamenting about Lexx's sometimes erratic behaviour during classes. Last week was the first time I had seen this in a very long time. It kind of threw me because I thought maybe we had seen the last of it. Well, yesterday and today he did it again while we were training. At class I would have attributed it to stress or nerves (with dogs and people present) but can't use that excuse when it's just the 2 of us. Even the excuse of people and dogs is questionable as we've done fun matches and rally trials with no incidents at all and him looking pretty comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning my crew have off. Yesterday was a busy training day and while the classes have an on gain/off again schedule while the instructors talks and/or works with the individual teams, it was still a very active training day and today, or this morning at least, will be latent learning time


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!!! 

Kate: I never give harsh corrections for Lexx doing something wrong so I hate to think it's avoidance behaviour. When he does something incorrectly, I normally say "let's try again" and redo the exercise. I don't yell, scream, hit, pinch, etc. I have been told by a couple of instructors that he is simply blowing me off or "giving me the finger" as one person put it!!! 

Brian: The hand touches are a good idea and I've started doing that with him as well as spins. But, the problem with him is getting him too wound up because then he tends to go overboard so I have to keep any praise, play to a minimum.

Sharon: I am guilty of probably training too long. When we go to the building, we are typically there for at least 30 minutes. Not all training of course...some ball throwing, setting up equipment, etc. If we do an exercise and he does it correctly, we usually quit while we're ahead. If there is some aspect of it that I didn't like or he did it just plain wrong, we will redo it. We will typically quit an exercise after 3 times. 

I only use "get in" as a set up cue....nothing more. If he is crooked, I just tell him to fix it and he knows what to do.

Lexx does like to challenge me!! I do welcome the challenge (most days) but other days I feel like throwing my hands in the air and wonder if the stress and sleepless nights is all worth it!! If he didn't show so much potential, I wouldn't worry about it.

I guess I just have to be more cognizant of what I'm doing when I'm training. My poor dog....getting stuck with me!!! 

On a positive note, last night we did scent discrimination with all 3 articles and he was perfect on every one!! 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Kate: I never give harsh corrections for Lexx doing something wrong so I hate to think it's avoidance behaviour. When he does something incorrectly, I normally say "let's try again" and redo the exercise. I don't yell, scream, hit, pinch, etc. I have been told by a couple of instructors that he is simply blowing me off or "giving me the finger" as one person put it!!!


 Oh no - I didn't mean to say that harsh corrections was the issue. I don't do harsh corrections either, but as I explained - I've seen the goofy butt behavior from Bertie from time to time. And because he's so soft, the corrections I use with him are very light and careful - I guess to put it one way, each of these corrections are "suggested" by my private instructor who does tend to be positive leaning. And I got interested in obedience training because I had the luck of training with somebody back then who really did the "positive approach" and really emphasized happy training face and soft hands in working with these dogs. 

The avoidance behavior is a form of quitting that the dogs do when they did something wrong and they are avoiding correction or pressure. It's not specifically just the dog sassing the owner (though that does happen too or is part of the issue).


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

My solution to over-training duration-wise was to get a puppy  Just sayin...

I can now rotate between the two of them and work each for a few minutes at a time. If at any point the dog with whom I'm working loses focus, that dog's turn is over and the other dog gets to work. You could also borrow someone else's dog or train an invisible dog. I've been pretty consistent in this for several months now, and that combined with working really hard on focus has gotten us to a point where working and playing with me is more fun for them than sniffing, zooming, etc. I am also doing what I can to make sure the level of environmental distraction and pressure is appropriate and that my reinforcers are reinforcing enough for a given environment. 

Here's another thought - would it be possible to put the zooming on cue to turn it on and off? Then you could use it as a reward. I'm not sure how effective that would be in a competition environment. Just thinking outside the box.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> My solution to over-training duration-wise was to get a puppy  Just sayin...
> 
> I can now rotate between the two of them and work each for a few minutes at a time. If at any point the dog with whom I'm working loses focus, that dog's turn is over and the other dog gets to work. You could also borrow someone else's dog or train an invisible dog. I've been pretty consistent in this for several months now, and that combined with working really hard on focus has gotten us to a point where working and playing with me is more fun for them than sniffing, zooming, etc. I am also doing what I can to make sure the level of environmental distraction and pressure is appropriate and that my reinforcers are reinforcing enough for a given environment.
> 
> Here's another thought - would it be possible to put the zooming on cue to turn it on and off? Then you could use it as a reward. I'm not sure how effective that would be in a competition environment. Just thinking outside the box.


Good lord Becky......a puppy and Lexx!!!! I think I'll stick with Lexx for now thanks. I make him out to be a monster but he really is a good boy and I know some of his issues are my fault. As much as I would love a puppy, I owe it to Lexx to finish what we've started. Plus I have my other 2 boys to consider and I have one that doesn't particularly like puppies (or any other dog for that matter).

I've used the invisible dog a few times when he's been put in a crate for lack of focus. He typically comes out better. I don't have a problem with him wanting to work, he's very up when we hit the training building. Perhaps I'm going too long. One day we did all of his Open exercises and he did them all correctly the first time so we were in and out of the building in probably 10 minutes. Perhaps the other problem is I'm training too many exercises at one time and that takes us longer. 

I really have to get my crap together!! :doh:


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Open class tonight. Went very well. Did stays completely out of sight with no problems. I think we'll be ready for Open by Fall.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked(inside):

*Faelan* signals, 1-2-3 step halts, fronts, finishes and a few Come-Up sits
*Towhee* Heeling, MSFE, Sit & down signals, fronts, 1-2-3 fronts
*Brady* heeling, outside figure 8 post, 1-2-3 step fronts, Come Up sits, Signals other than recall
*Aedan* Name Game, sits, introduction to fly, downs and pivot pot

Not very creative but ... I will most likely miss Open/Utility class with Faelan as I have a wake (aunt) to stop at..


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

At club yesterday my non qualifying Nugget did everything in utility quite well including ARTICLES ( of course he did I didn't drive 110 miles one way) like the show on Sunday that he blew. Fronts and finish's still are his biggest problem to get straight. Go outs are definatly improved lately . No anticipation for auto finish's last night . My class was a lot of fun with a full ring which trying to get my class to proof their dogs I managed to get everyone to break . Bouncing balls and rolling on the floor was just tooo irresistible for several and for the rest slamming a board in the uprights on the high jump got the rest. Putting string cheese a foot or two on the long down got several to break the last couple weeks but the dogs are getting smarter no takers on this lately. Hombres heeling coming along well recalls improving but last night he moved on two SFE by two different people. Hombre is almost 6 mos. old now and this week the dumbbell will be introduced to him. Hombre also had to be reset on the 3 minute long sit because he broke at about a minute and a half. Training at SCKC.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget again blew articles with the leather ( second one first one was correct). He pulled his lazy act again but when told to " find it " again he worked the pile and did. His heeling quite good today no lags and I pushed him to get STRAIGHT FRONTS . He was a little tentative thinking he was going to get a physical correction but he didn't get any and then started to TRY to do them straight but only minimal improvement occurred. In open the BJ he gave both straight fronts for the two jumps he did. Nugget wasn't very " up " today and I really wish there was more consistency with one day he's higher than a kite the next down in the valley and I never know what he will be like on any given day. Last Friday at my friends he was a wild one high as the sky and almost totally out of control today not quite the opposite but not too far away. Hombre today heeling steadily improving . SFE he moved the first attempt but made it on the second. Long sit and long down a success on both. Both boys now laying at my feet they are pooped and that's a good thing because when Hombre isn't tired the little guy just gets into trouble like this morning when I put him in his crate at training and forgot to take off my favorite custom made leash that I've had for many years that is now in several pieces after Hombre chewed it up. ( my fault).


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Didn't really do much today, other than the usual stuff in the house around her meal times....and about 3 sessions of dumdbell holds. Someone suggested tying a string to the dumbbell, and pulling on it, so I introduced that. It kind of threw her off at first, but after a few times, she actually thought it was fun. I didn't pull too hard on the string on this time. 

Also did some stays with a smelly treat next to her, underneath a paper plate. Sometimes, she likes to sniff the mat on the down. Not to the point of it being a serious problem, but don't want to go there. Then I took it out and set it on her paw, walked in the other room, and peeked around the corner. Not a single sniff. Good girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I had a short training session after work. I took him to the rental building where we did some heeling which was awesome!! The only other things we worked on were DOR and utility signals. He was very up and worked very well today. We only worked about 15 minutes but I think he wanted more!!!

After supper we worked on scent articles. I set them up differently tonight. Normally I dump them in a pile but tonight I took all of them and lined them up in a straight line. I placed the first article (metal) on the far right and sent him. He started with that one and sniffed all the way down the line and came back and selected the correct one. The second time I used leather and placed it in the middle of the line. He started on the left side this time and quit when he got to the right one. Good job Lexx!!! He was still pretty up so we worked a bit more on signals and then played with his tug toy.

We have our advanced obedience working group class on Saturday. I've also signed him for a 4 week class on line manners (steadiness) for field work. We start that next Tuesday night.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ugh!!!! Just when I say that I can't have another puppy right now, I get a FB message last night from a lady introducing herself and asking me about Lexx. Why? Because she's breeding her lovely (DocMar) female to Lexx's dad!!! Lots of performance titles and versatility in that breeding. Why do people do this to me????

Sigh.................


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was beyond proud of Bertie at fun match tonight. Did both a novice run and an open run. Novice quibble was I had not warmed up very well, and this showed as we began heeling to the first sit left turn - after which I got him back and had working and showing off his little golden heart. And basically how it worked was the on leash was the "warm up" and off leash was perfect. With both novice and Open - his heeling was basically the "LOOK AT ME" type and style.  

Open was very green and inexperienced - BUT, the same time, I was really happy with every exercise. There were things like with the broad jump, the lady putting us through kept having us repeat the broad jump while trying to get a correct right finish (he was wrapping). Bertie jumped each and every time. 

And for that matter, something that put a grin my face was I have a dog finally who when walking past the high jump on the way to the broad jump, he took the jump anyway because he can.  

I have a private lesson tomorrow and am sort of looking forward to brainstorming left turns, about turns, effective warm ups, and a couple other things that stood out between the trial last week and the match tonight. 

Left turns - weren't so bad tonight, but he is not tucking back on his own unless I do a military style turn. Maybe with more daily reps...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Ugh!!!! Just when I say that I can't have another puppy right now, I get a FB message last night from a lady introducing herself and asking me about Lexx. Why? Because she's breeding her lovely (DocMar) female to Lexx's dad!!! Lots of performance titles and versatility in that breeding. Why do people do this to me????
> 
> Sigh.................


It's a sign!!! I want one! Puppy fever is hitting hard, it must be because it's spring and this time last year we were waiting for baby Harris. Sniff sniff, my little boy is all grown up now...I even saw him lift his leg on a bush outside today. 

I'm still house sitting for my breeder friend and taking full advantage of her training room and agility field (to do obedience). 

The dogs both had a really good night at class. Kea did her figure 8's with the instructor holding my container of cookies as a distraction. I had no food on my body, and she was rewarded with a run to the cookies after the successes. Recalls and fronts were nice, but the first one she did she figured she'd skip the front altogether and go straight to the left finish. 

Harris played the moving down game and also did a little bit of heeling. 

Our next set of online classes will be starting on Sunday and I can hardly wait.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> It's a sign!!! I want one! Puppy fever is hitting hard, it must be because it's spring and this time last year we were waiting for baby Harris. Sniff sniff, my little boy is all grown up now...I even saw him lift his leg on a bush outside today.


Although Lexx told me he wanted a little half sister, or brother, DH says "don't start with that"!!! He said we can't have 4 dogs (no idea why though). I'm sure the other 2 boys would side with their dad. 

Lexx and I just worked a little today on scent discrimination. We worked in our dining room where we have never worked before. He was a little distracted by the 3 bones lying on the floor and caught a sniff of something in the kitchen but after reminding him to find it, he did and chose correctly. The second article was done much quicker.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is very foggy, so although the temps are in the 40's, we worked in the training room. (I did take the broad jumps out of the shed though in anticipation of better weather  )

*Aedan:* Sits (Verbal), Downs (fold back with luring), Name Game, pot work and the pivot plank.

*Faelan:* pot work, Heeling, 1-2-3 step halts, signals and fronts
*Towhee*: pot work, Heeling, 1-2-3 step halts, MSFE, drop signals and fronts
*Brady:* pot work, heeling starts and right turns, 1-2-3 step back fronts, MSFE, Signals (stand, drop, sit) and a few finishes.

They did well


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday the boys had the day off as I had too many errands and necessary little jobs to do but this morning Nugget did articles both L+M two times each and of course because there wasn't an entry fee to lose at home he did them very well even getting 3 of 4 fronts straight. After articles we practiced the MSFE which as usual was well done. Then the signal exercise with a slow and fast plus a few abouts which sometimes Nugget will lag on. All signals very nicely done twice as was the heeling part. No right or left turns because of room limitations. Later this morning we will practice some go outs in my yard but no jumping as I think it's still a little too wet yet after all the snow melt. Hombre will be introduced to the dumbbell today at home and later on this evening he will go with me to SCKC and train and I may leave Nugget home depending on what Im able to do at home with both boys.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Went to Open class last night. Went well, except she decided to walk through the broad jump the last couple times, so we had to take a few minutes to work through that. Good news is, I just did a bunch of jumps this morning in my basement...even turning the middle board really crooked (that threw her off last week), without any problems. Just need to make her understand that jumping the boards is not optional. 

Also...getting a lot of puzzled looks and negative feedback on starting to the right on the figure 8. It almost seems as though going left is some sort of unwritten rule. The footwork on the turns and halts feels more comfortable and I'm getting consistently straighter sits. So I'm sticking with it...for now at least. Driving around the outside post coming out if the halt is not a problem at all. Worked on it some more this morning.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Brian - my private instructor is trying to convert me into going to the right first as opposed to the left. Which is in direct conflict with the instructor at the group class I attend whose perspective is you maintain focus better right from the start by going left. My private instructor literally won't let me take more than a single step if I start out and Bertie drops his head or looks away from me. That type of momentum is easier to get going by going right first. I'm not checking his pace immediately like with going left. The placement of the halt is important too for that reason.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Nairb said:


> Also...getting a lot of puzzled looks and negative feedback on starting to the right on the figure 8. It almost seems as though going left is some sort of unwritten rule.


I did not know this - where I originally learned competition obedience we were taught to take enthusiastic dogs to the right first and so I've just always done it that way for my dogs. How uncommon is it? Is it likely to catch the judge's attention (/put me at a disadvantage?).

Thinking about going left just seems wrong - like crossing my arms the 'wrong' way!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's the vid of our 199 1/2 run. The 1/2 point was from the lag on the off leash fast. 
Notice how close we came to a bump on the first turn to the left on the figure 8. I've paused it many times. She turned just in time. Obviously, she was looking at the judge. That hasn't happened often, but it's far less likely to happen if I start to the right. Also, the sits aren't as consistent going to the left (although they were that day). We do need to work on getting a little faster sit, regardless of which direction we start.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gudbn8yIS5w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nairb said:


> Here's the vid of our 199 1/2 run. The 1/2 point was from the lag on the off leash fast.
> Notice how close we came to a bump on the first turn to the left on the figure 8. I've paused it many times. She turned just in time. Obviously, she was looking at the judge. That hasn't happened often, but it's far less likely to happen if I start to the right. Also, the sits aren't as consistent going to the left (although they were that day). We do need to work on getting a little faster sit, regardless of which direction we start.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!

Not sure if it's just me but that ring seems awfully small but obviously it's legal size. If our ring was that size, Lexx wouldn't have room to zoom!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Not sure if it's just me but that ring seems awfully small but obviously it's legal size. If our ring was that size, Lexx wouldn't have room to zoom!!!


It's actually a decent sized ring. It's just hard to tell from the video.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

very, very nice! Congratulations again 


Nairb said:


> Here's the vid of our 199 1/2 run. The 1/2 point was from the lag on the off leash fast.
> Notice how close we came to a bump on the first turn to the left on the figure 8. I've paused it many times. She turned just in time. Obviously, she was looking at the judge. That hasn't happened often, but it's far less likely to happen if I start to the right. Also, the sits aren't as consistent going to the left (although they were that day). We do need to work on getting a little faster sit, regardless of which direction we start.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry video didn't work


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Biggest lesson from that run is to train faster fasts. The judge told us in the walk through that she likes a really fast fast. She even complemented the first one as we were setting up for the figure 8. That's a lot faster than Bella is used to, but apparently the way it should be. I was told it's better to take the 1/2 point hit for the lag on the off leash, than the 3 points she may have taken for not enough speed.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Sorry video didn't work


I saw the video of the dogs' play area. You have a very large yard!!! I thought ours at just under 12,000 square feet was big!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Did our last run-through tonight prior to our next show in just over a week. Only problem....moved front feet on SFE for the first time in ages. Hope that's just a one time thing. Good news is all sits, front and finish were straight, and no lags or forges. The place was very busy, too with a puppy class right next to our ring, with about a dozen agility stations set up, and a beginner class. Lots of distraction.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very productive private...  

Brainstormed the weak areas from yesterday and trial last week. This would be left turns (have 3 options + footwork review), fronts, retrieves (building the retrieve back up, including requiring focus and waiting before the verbal release - my grabbing the dumbbell too fast was reinforcing the loose mouth), and focused heeling with less emphasis on treats quickly in hand. Also transitions between exercises - addressing the flying over the high jump in passing (even though I was thrilled to see him just taking random jumps), as well as him trying to scoot over to visit the judge before setting up.

Lots of stuff to work on - a lot of it is on my back as far as me cleaning up my handling skills.

*laughs* I whined about having to do so much work... but seriously speaking - I was happy to list off to the instructor all the stuff that we've accomplished in just a short time. This after taking about 2 years and not getting the same results.....


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Tonight I tested Kea's understanding of front by setting her up and walking away, but remaining turned away from her at various angles so she had to come around me to find front position. 

Both dogs began to learn leg weaves tonight for our online heeling games class.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Very short training time last night as I filled in for the regular instructor who was having to stay off her feet . Earlier in the day Hombre was introduced to the dumbbell and picked up on the forced retrieve very fast, and by the evening was getting it on my order of " take it" which he would do although he did drop it a couple times which is to be expected and because he was on a leash when told come he did and gave it to me . One retrieve was really interesting as he put a jaw lock on the dumbbell that was super strong. Hombre's heeling although short drew a comment from a woman " how old is that dog"? Because she was amazed at how well he did especially the attention he gave me. Nugget again last night had trouble with fronts and his go outs were not too good because the utility ring was reversed from the normal . When I get home from my appt.we will work on retrieves with Hombre and go outs with Nugget.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

After a three week absence from Agility class...Kerrie Ann and I returned last night, and we did awesome!

There was no rust last night, and Kerrie Ann was able to run a 12 obstacle course last night! I was so proud of her progress and I did not mess up (much) yesterday too 

I'm hoping we can compete in trials sometime this summer or fall! Can't wait and Rusty will be returning to agility next week too. It's been 4+ months since Rusty was in class, but I'm sure he will love his agility training again


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Worked on broad jump with proofing, heeling emphasizing halts, and figure 8 in the basement this morning. When I got home this afternoon, we spent about 10 minutes working on a cool new trick.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Yesterday we worked on attention and heeling on the sidewalk outside of Concord Pets. And not getting too overly friendly inside the store...
Then we went to the out-laws  and did some more heeling, a couple retrieves, and showed them Finley's DOR. Today short spurts of heeling rewarded by impromptu games of tug, which was a big hit!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nairb said:


> Biggest lesson from that run is to train faster fasts. The judge told us in the walk through that she likes a really fast fast. She even complemented the first one as we were setting up for the figure 8. That's a lot faster than Bella is used to, but apparently the way it should be. I was told it's better to take the 1/2 point hit for the lag on the off leash, than the 3 points she may have taken for not enough speed.


That is Kathie's pet peeve.. You better move on fast time and not just jump up and down in place.. she will nail you so fast your head will spin..lol and she tells you that up front! She does the same thing in Rally..


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> That is Kathie's pet peeve.. You better move on fast time and not just jump up and down in place.. she will nail you so fast your head will spin..lol and she tells you that up front! She does the same thing in Rally..


Yeah, she said she's not fooled by high knees. 

For comparison, here's video of our first Novice leg two weeks earlier. Very nice score of 198.5, but I'm pretty embarrassed by the weak fasts. Lol. It's due to fear that she'll lag. Probably the same as everyone else that does that. 

I've really learned a lot from this one video that I've analyzed backwards and forwards at least a couple dozen times. Bad footwork on the halts(which led to 3 crooked sits), too much fussing around on SFE and the weak fast. Things I wouldn't realize without the video.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nairb said:


> Yeah, she said she's not fooled by high knees.
> 
> For comparison, here's video of our first Novice leg two weeks earlier. Very nice score of 198.5, but I'm pretty embarrassed by the weak fasts. Lol. It's due to fear that she'll lag. Probably the same as everyone else that does that.
> 
> I've really learned a lot from this one video that I've analyzed backwards and forwards at least a couple dozen times. Bad footwork on the halts(which led to 3 crooked sits), too much fussing around on SFE and the weak fast. Things I wouldn't realize without the video.


Louise is my all time favorite judge! I could hear Kori and Lois..lol.. Nice run!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Another very nice run  Thank you for sharing the video!

I like the ring setups with the solid gating too!



Nairb said:


> Yeah, she said she's not fooled by high knees.
> 
> For comparison, here's video of our first Novice leg two weeks earlier. Very nice score of 198.5, but I'm pretty embarrassed by the weak fasts. Lol. It's due to fear that she'll lag. Probably the same as everyone else that does that.
> 
> I've really learned a lot from this one video that I've analyzed backwards and forwards at least a couple dozen times. Bad footwork on the halts(which led to 3 crooked sits), too much fussing around on SFE and the weak fast. Things I wouldn't realize without the video.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I canceled my rental for today since, SURPRISE!, it is snowing/sleeting once again and the rental is ~50 miles away. Its expected to snow/ wintry mix on and off all day.

So. before the snow starts really accumulating I set up the broad jumps outdoors with the focus on jumping straight down the middle, so I set up a remote treat about 10 feet in front of the jumps. Treats used were breaded chicken pieces (not nuggets but actual chicken).

Each adult dog worked for 5 treats - with the final 2 treats being for a front then a finish. The first 3 treats were from the remote treater for clear and straight jumps.

They did well  and in the short time we were out there, you could see where the broad jumps had been set up - under the boards the ground was basically clear while the ground was coated where the boards were not covering the ground. 

This winter is getting really old and if I did not dislike the heat & humidity so much, I would be moving. Seriously, enough already.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It seems I just can't catch a break lately with the lousy weather and my ophthalmologist telling me yesterday he didn't like the tests results of the 6 in the eye shots I have already gotten so we are starting a new round of injections which the first one was yesterday which had my eye tear and tear and is just now 24 hours later coming to an end. My pup this morning came up limping , it's his right front leg which doesn't surprise me with the antics he is always doing jumping on and off beds and furniture forever rolling and rough housing with Nugget but it does prevent me from working with him. He's in his crate where he will remain for most of the next couple days other than to eat and go potty. If on Monday he is still limping it's off to the vets office.
Nugget this morning did his articles 2x each correctly but of the 4 fronts only 2 were straight and I only finished him twice but this was good. It's 23 degrees out and Nugget was invigorated so his work was quite nice with 4 go outs straight and fast taking the correct jumps the 2 times he was sent " over " fronts on this exercise were 1 of 2 straight. MSFE very very nice great lockup !! Heeling on signal exercise pretty nice also but I did get a forge doing the fast but I'll take that over lagging everytime. The signals well done. The DR one time for each glove briskly and correctly done one front could have been a little cleaner . Only 1 finish was asked of him and it was good. We then did a couple ROF which he had a little trouble getting one pickup out of the grass but his fronts were close but no cigar on this either. We finished with a straight recall and a drop recall both well done and the straight one he fronted and finished nicely. Nugget was " up" this morning but not over the top just the way I wish he was always and I'm pretty pleased with him today. We have another trial entered for next Sunday so we shall see how it goes in training this week.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

NuggetsDad - sorry you're not catching a break -- perhaps puppy antics will bring a smile to your face?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Think I may have found the trials where Brady will make his Novice B standard obedience debut  In July, a double header for Novice only.

Now to plan out his training schedule to help make sure he is likely to have a peak performance then


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Halts, figure 8, broad jump, dumbbell recalls, in the basement. Looks like the last of the 5 inches of snow we got this week will bite the dust today, and I see slightly warmer temps in the forecast. It was 17 F when I got up this morning. I'm sick of it too. Good news is it should be warm enough around Bella's dinner time to do some heeling in the park.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Aedan is adorable! And doing really good too! I'm getting lots of ideas for the next time we have a puppy in the house.

So today we had our first NQ at our first attempt in Open A. Of all things, on the down stay. One of the things I really wasn't worried about. Apparently Finley decided to sit on her down stay before I was even all the way out of the ring. And there she stayed until the exercise was finished. It would have made a pretty picture since she was the center dog and the dogs to her side stayed in the down so she looked like she was overseeing things so to speak... 13 dogs in Open A. Going into the stays 3 were still qualifying, Finley being one. After the stays....No one qualified. But, a fun day just the same . Maybe we'll try again in June. Meanwhile, there's plenty to work on. Heeling, going off-leash in the ring without the on-leash warm-up and a quicker drop on recall when the pressures on. We lost 3 points on that today, too slow I'm sure.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Maureen, first time in Open A and the only thing he NQs is the down stay? Great job! I think it was good that you didn't show again today. Don't want to reinforce a stay problem. (Voice of eperience.).


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> Louise is my all time favorite judge! I could hear *Kori and Lois.*.lol.. Nice run!


By the way, those two are a huge part of the reason we're as far along as we are. They set a pretty high bar for their students and back it up in the ring.

And yes...Louise is great! She nailed us for 2 points in BN for walking on the wrong side of the signs on the last stretch of the heeling pattern, and rightfully so. I've been impressed at how she runs her ring.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  

Great job on the almost Q first time out in Open .. it can be a tough class and now you know what to work for next time 



MaureenM said:


> Aedan is adorable! And doing really good too! I'm getting lots of ideas for the next time we have a puppy in the house.
> 
> So today we had our first NQ at our first attempt in Open A. Of all things, on the down stay. One of the things I really wasn't worried about. Apparently Finley decided to sit on her down stay before I was even all the way out of the ring. And there she stayed until the exercise was finished. It would have made a pretty picture since she was the center dog and the dogs to her side stayed in the down so she looked like she was overseeing things so to speak... 13 dogs in Open A. Going into the stays 3 were still qualifying, Finley being one. After the stays....No one qualified. But, a fun day just the same . Maybe we'll try again in June. Meanwhile, there's plenty to work on. Heeling, going off-leash in the ring without the on-leash warm-up and a quicker drop on recall when the pressures on. We lost 3 points on that today, too slow I'm sure.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's 31degrees out and Nugget and I just finished training for the day because rain is coming this morning. The cold weather has Nugget really " up " being very invigorated his performance was very good today both in Open and Utility exercises. Strangely he got most of the fronts STRAIGHT which of course lulls me into thinking he might be getting it. Everything was done briskly and for the most part accurately. We did 4 go outs the first two unbaited and the second was about 3 ft to the right of center but the first and the next two baited ones were dead on. His pickups on the dumbbell out of the grass on both the ROF and ROHJ very good an improvement over yesterday. Heeling was also pretty good at least Nuggets was my footwork on the other hand left a little bit to be desired. Today again no lags on the abouts so a pretty good session today all around. He also did the BJ twice and nailed it both times.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Taking it easy today. Raining out and just don't feel like doing much. 

-Pulled out articles for the heck of it. She missed 1 of 6. I'm not going to worry about that too much, since that's only the 2nd time she's missed since we took the Utility class last summer, and it's been almost two weeks since we've worked them. My daughter was sitting 2 feet away eating popcorn, so I suppose that didn't help.

-Took Bella to the pet store to get food for the cat. This is still a challenge for Bella. I actually attempted to do some heeling in the aisle. LOL good luck with that. Hopefully some day we'll finally get over that hurdle.

-We'll probably work on fig 8 in the basement at her dinner time, and call it a day.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly is now a BN CD JH WC CGC!  

Our last leg was a good one. I do believe we were judged harshly. When she announced the first place winner and score, I was floored. That woman and her dog did a wonderful job and in my opinion, deserved a much higher score. Molly and I got second with a 192. First place was 192.5. She was with me and did so, so much better than our second leg but her front was crooked and lagged on the outside circle for the first figure 8. I did not like the arena -- voices were amplified and made the stays tougher. On the sit stay, Molly was right next to the gate and on the other side they were doing retrieve on the flat. I was so nervous when they threw that dumbbell! Then on the down stay, one dog started creeping and another dog started creeping and a dog was barking and all the dogs had their attention on that. Longest three minutes ever!!

After Molly's run, she was so excited for her jackpot that as soon as we left the ring, she tried to run but slipped and then she leapt ON TOP of her crate!! Her foot got stuck on the side of the crate so she was laying on it struggling to get up -- what a show. I wish I had that on video.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

If you feel the judge was unfair, just mark her in your 'do not show' category - I have one judge who was recently entered in mine; he was a harsh scorer for my dog and another retriever and yet placed 2 dogs who we were wondering if they would point out 1st and 2nd - so inconsistent judging ranks him as a Do Not Show to  

If your judge scored lower than expected but got the placement right, that usually is still a good judge. It does even out generally.



Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly is now a BN CD JH WC CGC!
> 
> Our last leg was a good one. I do believe we were judged harshly. When she announced the first place winner and score, I was floored. That woman and her dog did a wonderful job and in my opinion, deserved a much higher score. Molly and I got second with a 192. First place was 192.5. She was with me and did so, so much better than our second leg but her front was crooked and lagged on the outside circle for the first figure 8. I did not like the arena -- voices were amplified and made the stays tougher. On the sit stay, Molly was right next to the gate and on the other side they were doing retrieve on the flat. I was so nervous when they threw that dumbbell! Then on the down stay, one dog started creeping and another dog started creeping and a dog was barking and all the dogs had their attention on that. Longest three minutes ever!!
> 
> After Molly's run, she was so excited for her jackpot that as soon as we left the ring, she tried to run but slipped and then she leapt ON TOP of her crate!! Her foot got stuck on the side of the crate so she was laying on it struggling to get up -- what a show. I wish I had that on video.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly is now a BN CD JH WC CGC!
> 
> Our last leg was a good one. I do believe we were judged harshly. When she announced the first place winner and score, I was floored. That woman and her dog did a wonderful job and in my opinion, deserved a much higher score. Molly and I got second with a 192. First place was 192.5. She was with me and did so, so much better than our second leg but her front was crooked and lagged on the outside circle for the first figure 8. I did not like the arena -- voices were amplified and made the stays tougher. On the sit stay, Molly was right next to the gate and on the other side they were doing retrieve on the flat. I was so nervous when they threw that dumbbell! *Then on the down stay, one dog started creeping and another dog started creeping and a dog was barking and all the dogs had their attention on that. Longest three minutes ever!!*
> 
> After Molly's run, she was so excited for her jackpot that as soon as we left the ring, she tried to run but slipped and then she leapt ON TOP of her crate!! Her foot got stuck on the side of the crate so she was laying on it struggling to get up -- what a show. I wish I had that on video.



Congratulations! That's what I was talking about with the Novice A stays. I wonder if I can still move up to B next week? LOL. 9 Novice A dogs. Also...I don't like having that Novice A walk through and going 1st, like I am on Saturday. At least if you go 1st in B, you can have your dog ready to go without feeling rushed.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations
> 
> If you feel the judge was unfair, just mark her in your 'do not show' category - I have one judge who was recently entered in mine; he was a harsh scorer for my dog and another retriever and yet placed 2 dogs who we were wondering if they would point out 1st and 2nd - so inconsistent judging ranks him as a Do Not Show to
> 
> If your judge scored lower than expected but got the placement right, that usually is still a good judge. It does even out generally.


I knew it was extremely close between me and the team that won first. But when she mentioned the top score, I thought there was no way I had scored lower than that. sadly I did not get to see the score sheet. 

I can't decide if this is the end of obedience for us. When we were still taking classes Molly had a jumping issue. It was up and down -- she would jump full height and length and then the next week decide she couldn't do it so we would work back up only for her to start balking again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

At rental today, the older dogs each did 2 exercises that took the full size ring then were rotated 

> Scent articles and gloves (with the gloves left out which really threw Brady)
> Go Outs followed by signals with food baggies on floor for Faelan (yep we needed to work it)
> ROF, ROHJ - Towhee needs her confidence rebuilt, Faelan & Brady did great

With Aedan, he also came out 3 times
> Name Game, Sits & Downs
> Touch followed by walking through the store
> More walking this time through the store, bottle return and outside - he saw carriages, automatic sliding doors, automatic opening doors, other dogs (from a distance), barking dogs in cars
He was adorable when he realized we were heading back to the ring: he started running with excitement and was readily getting in & out of his crate.

When we got home he saw Faelan, Towhee & Brady all run up the deck stairs (11 open backed stairs) and look down at us -- he circled and explored other options, tried 2 steps and turned around and then made the decision and up he went - I was right there to lend support but he really didn't need it  Good boy Aedan!

In a few minutes we will be off for classes:

Aedan Puppy K at 5pm
Brady Adv/Exc Rally at 6pm
Towhee CDSP at 7:15pm

Busy day for schooling the dogs - Faelan will stay home tonight and hopefully have class on Tues


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly is now a BN CD JH WC CGC!
> 
> Our last leg was a good one. I do believe we were judged harshly. When she announced the first place winner and score, I was floored. That woman and her dog did a wonderful job and in my opinion, deserved a much higher score. Molly and I got second with a 192. First place was 192.5. She was with me and did so, so much better than our second leg but her front was crooked and lagged on the outside circle for the first figure 8. I did not like the arena -- voices were amplified and made the stays tougher. On the sit stay, Molly was right next to the gate and on the other side they were doing retrieve on the flat. I was so nervous when they threw that dumbbell! Then on the down stay, one dog started creeping and another dog started creeping and a dog was barking and all the dogs had their attention on that. Longest three minutes ever!!
> 
> After Molly's run, she was so excited for her jackpot that as soon as we left the ring, she tried to run but slipped and then she leapt ON TOP of her crate!! Her foot got stuck on the side of the crate so she was laying on it struggling to get up -- what a show. I wish I had that on video.



Congratulations and don't get upset over the score it's the placements that are important and as long as ALL the teams are judged fairly and the same it all works out.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Congratulations! That's what I was talking about with the Novice A stays. I wonder if I can still move up to B next week? LOL. 9 Novice A dogs. Also...I don't like having that Novice A walk through and going 1st, like I am on Saturday. At least if you go 1st in B, you can have your dog ready to go without feeling rushed.


I went first for all three Novice A runs. Today, the judge told me I had 3 minutes before starting so I got up there right on time and she was watching the ring next to us. I was just waiting.. Waiting.. Waiting.. while keeping Molly engaged. I was a bit annoyed at that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Vhuhne - congrats on the CD.  

Some judges are more lenient than others.... some are happier with the pens than others. Probably best to have somebody watching your run or videoing so you can see how well you did. Scores don't always tell the complete story. And you never know what's going on with the judge on a certain day.... biggest take away is really know what your dog is capable of and judge how happy you are with what your dog does out there at trials. 

I was chatting with a friend at a fun match today - she and her 2-3 year old cocker got their #1 and #2 CD legs the last trial. Absolutely awesome since she's a Novice A person and was just shaking and nervous all over before going out there.... at the time I told her that her dog is rock solid and worst thing she has to worry about is just points off (the dog has a wide heeling habit and does lag a little). With novice, basically you NQ if the dog runs around, doesn't come, breaks his wait during the recall, or breaks stays - all stuff that wasn't an issue with her dog. So basically she was shoe-in. I don't know what her scores were, but the first day she won novice A and the other day I *believe* she got first again. But it was a weird thing where the judge told her that her dog broke the recall (she couldn't remember if she called the dog first or if the dog came before she called) and that she had NQ'd. He told her to come into the ring for stays anyway for extra practice. So she went out there for stays... and um, he gave her the Q. Have no idea if he changed his mind about whether the dog broke the wait or if somebody pulled him aside and told him the dog held the wait or what. Who knows. I believe she took a picture of the point sheet just in case it came up.... 

You can't really let little things get you down. Have fun out there and see what happens... 


**** At the fun match today, everything was fine with the exception of the high jump. Bertie balked at the jump - which drove me nuts because he's really a solid jumper. Because a lot of people did not show up - whether that was a Palm Sunday thing or people were down in OH or out in Kalamazoo showing, I was able to go back out there and practice jumps on our own to ensure this doesn't become a thing. 

I'm not making excuses - because he can jump... but for whatever reason, he has not jumped very well when Open at fun matches is held in this specific room at the training club. It's a middle room, so I'm not sure if there's more distractions or if it just is warmer in there, but it's something I noticed last year and happened again today. Who knows. We worked him through it though.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm told that most dogs decide at times not to jump, when they're learning. A lady with an OTCH poodle said her dog sometimes refuses to do the BJ during trials, after Bella decided she didn't want to do it in class on Wednesday, for no apparent reason. It's supposedly an opportunity to make sure they understand jumping is not optional. So basically, I stood on the other side of the jump, cheese balls in hand, and called her over. It took several tries to get her to do it, and I made a big deal out of it with praise and cheese balls when she finally did. She's been doing it for a year and a half, without problems, and we've worked in it every day since, trying to make it more fun. So far so good.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly is now a BN CD JH WC CGC!  .


Congratulations to you and Molly!!!

Lexx and I had our obedience working group class yesterday and what a difference a couple of weeks makes. He was so up and so ready to train. 

We started out with heeling patterns which he was a bit laggy on until our instructor went into rapid fire!! She said it was the best she'd ever seen Lexx heel and said he much prefers the fast heeling as opposed to the slow boring stuff!!

We then went into go outs and directed jumping. The instructor asked if I wanted her to bait Lexx or set up a marker and I said we would try without both. He did 3 beautiful go outs and jumps along with fronts and finishes. I was so pleased with him!! We did the signal exercise which he did fine but had the distance issue again. Scent discrimination also perfectly done with leather and metal. 

We did a couple of broad jumps off to the side and all 3 were nicely done....one crooked front but nothing too serious. DOR also nicely done.

He had a really good day!

This morning I took him to the building and worked on entering the ring and engagement between exercises. He was very up again so we had a lot of fun. Worked a bit on signals and was able to get some good downs and sits at a distance so will keep working on that.

It's a beautiful sunny, warm day here today so pulled out our deck furniture!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think with Bertie it was an issue of him being distracted going up to the jump and not having the right timing (so basically coming up on the jump too soon and like most dogs being too smart to try jumping right up against the boards) - which can definitely be inexperience. 

A lot of these dogs, you see them looking around while jogging up to the jump - their focus is just not there. And or if they take the jump, they totally forgot what they were supposed to do on the other side while looking around. 

Bertie is the type of dog who is jumping a few inches above the 24" jump (and actually was doing that even today while we were working through the problem during our run and practice afterwards) - so it's frustrating not having that built in mentality just yet with him. He's getting there with the broad jump, but definitely would not say he's rock solid there either. Still growing up he is...


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats on your CD Vhuhne!

Agility today was fun. She was jumpy/lacked focus for parts of the class. We went over a lot of new things today. 

Penny and I learned front crosses, back crosses, blind crosses, inside turns, and touch targeting an object on the ground. 

New objects for Penny: the catwalk (laid flat on the ground) and a mini half A-frame half catwalk. One of her back legs kept slipping off the mini A-frame the first two tries. She was very eager to go on it after her first try. 

I also realized today that Penny is the only female dog out of the eight that are in the class.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We took the day off today because Harris has developed a case of cold/limber tail. I have never experienced this before, and in fact, didn't notice anything was amiss until I posted a video in our online heeling class Facebook group of his progress and someone immediately sent me a PM and mentioned that Harris's tail looked funny. She was right - poor boy, he can't wag it at all and it is just kind of hanging there  He did get a bath on Friday, and then went on a long hike and played in the snow chasing Kea, jumping up onto rocks and logs, etc. I guess he just over-exerted himself. 

Before I noticed the limber tail, the dogs had a great session last night. We were working indoors at the house where I was house-sitting because that morning, I saw a mountain lion in the driveway! I didn't want to test the recall with the possibility of a big kitty cat hanging around.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I went first for all three Novice A runs. Today, the judge told me I had 3 minutes before starting so I got up there right on time and she was watching the ring next to us. I was just waiting.. Waiting.. Waiting.. while keeping Molly engaged. I was a bit annoyed at that.


That happened to me too when I was 1st. What I do is set her up about 10' from the ring entrance with 2-3 treats in my hand....have her do some hand touches in heel position, spins at my side, side steps, etc. I hold the last treat until I'm clear the judge is ready, then do 3 hand touches, give her the last treat, and heel her in to the ring. If I'm following someone, I'll head over there when the dog ahead is setting up for the recall. Last thing I need is to stand there for an extended period of time without some way to keep her focused.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly is now a BN CD JH WC CGC!
> 
> Our last leg was a good one. I do believe we were judged harshly. When she announced the first place winner and score, I was floored. That woman and her dog did a wonderful job and in my opinion, deserved a much higher score. Molly and I got second with a 192. First place was 192.5. She was with me and did so, so much better than our second leg but her front was crooked and lagged on the outside circle for the first figure 8. I did not like the arena -- voices were amplified and made the stays tougher. On the sit stay, Molly was right next to the gate and on the other side they were doing retrieve on the flat. I was so nervous when they threw that dumbbell! Then on the down stay, one dog started creeping and another dog started creeping and a dog was barking and all the dogs had their attention on that. Longest three minutes ever!!
> 
> After Molly's run, she was so excited for her jackpot that as soon as we left the ring, she tried to run but slipped and then she leapt ON TOP of her crate!! Her foot got stuck on the side of the crate so she was laying on it struggling to get up -- what a show. I wish I had that on video.


Great job Molly! Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs have this morning off. At last night's classes we worked:

*Aedan:* Touches, sits, downs, polite greetings, focus, the name game, the start of stays, high touches.

*Brady:* we worked a lot of heeling and had 2 run thrus of a Rally Advanced course

*Towhee:* a lot of heeling and pot work

They all did very well,although Brady showed some hesitation on the 1st course.

ETA: These classes do not do group heeling but rather individual heeling in proximity with each other. So I worked a lot of Precision Heeling and games. I do need to say there is a PWD whose owner is starting to make me angry - her dog has 'issues' and of course any dog who gets within 20 feet is the problem; not her lack of awareness !! So then she says 'well he has issues with dogs getting into his face' - hello, 15/20 feet away is not in your dogs face. Even the instructor was like, 'they weren't even close' the 2nd time it happened and told her to redirect! I swear it just takes one ignorant person to put a whole class on edge and frankly, she lets her dog get into my Brady's face and she will see mama Bear come out to play!! Last week I was taken by surprise, this week I got to see it in action with 2 other dogs ..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> ETA: These classes do not do group heeling but rather individual heeling in proximity with each other. So I worked a lot of Precision Heeling and games. I do need to say there is a PWD whose owner is starting to make me angry - her dog has 'issues' and of course any dog who gets within 20 feet is the problem; not her lack of awareness !! So then she says 'well he has issues with dogs getting into his face' - hello, 15/20 feet away is not in your dogs face. Even the instructor was like, 'they weren't even close' the 2nd time it happened and told her to redirect! I swear it just takes one ignorant person to put a whole class on edge and frankly, she lets her dog get into my Brady's face and she will see mama Bear come out to play!! Last week I was taken by surprise, this week I got to see it in action with 2 other dogs ..


There's a whole lot of people out there in obedience who are like this. Probably biggest thing that goes through my brain is that you have to consider the obedience trials that these people hope to attend. Yes, they will have the whole ring to themselves, but warming up and getting to the ring generally involves getting through a crowd of people and dogs. You have to train your dogs to be stable and reliable, regardless of dogs getting right in your space. 

I guess I'll add here that Bertie picked up some annoying behaviors from our collie that drive me nuts. He doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body, but any new dogs on his turf (meaning the training clubs) and his head and tail go up and he's staring that new dog down if he can. He also does the "I AM RIGHT HERE AND YOU UNKNOWN DOGS ARE OUT OF CONTROL" bark that he will let loose if/when somebody's has their dogs playing or roughhousing right in our space. 

I see it as posturing and excitement stuff (related to him being more of a stud-butt than most dogs), but knowing that a lot of people are on edge about aggressive dogs in obedience, I don't let him get away with this stuff. If he were a collie, people wouldn't think anything off these behaviors. Because he's not a collie breed, my dog would get the equivalent of the "black spot" as far as people keeping tabs on him and refusing to do sits/downs with him out there, etc. So I do take extra steps to keep him distracted and quiet around other dogs directly in our space - stuff that people with truly aggressive or "hard" dogs should be doing.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks all, I am not bummed about the score -- just surprised! I am very proud of Molly and I think she did a wonderful job and we had fun. I am glad that we are done and she got a nice treat at McDonald's afterwards.

After thinking about it, I think I might want to continue training but maybe not for awhile. I need to buy jumps but I live in an apartment with no yard to use the jumps. We are currently house hunting, so if I end up with a nice yard where we can do jumps, perhaps we will continuing training. I'm not about to move furniture around to do jumps in the living room.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Thanks all, I am not bummed about the score -- just surprised! I am very proud of Molly and I think she did a wonderful job and we had fun. I am glad that we are done and she got a nice treat at McDonald's afterwards.
> 
> After thinking about it, I think I might want to continue training but maybe not for awhile. I need to buy jumps but I live in an apartment with no yard to use the jumps. We are currently house hunting, so if I end up with a nice yard where we can do jumps, perhaps we will continuing training. I'm not about to move furniture around to do jumps in the living room.


I'm glad to hear you're reconsidering. The Pracijumps from JJ's are very light...I can stack the 3 BJ boards and carry them with one hand. I bet they would even fit in your car! I barely have enough room in my basement to set up jumps, but yes, I have to move a little furniture. It's almost easier to carry them to the park, which is right behind my house. If I were house shopping right now, I'd want a large unfinished area in the basement.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can also custom make the jumps so they are easier to store and travel with.... PVC pipes and vinyl siding are cheap and basically all you really need. Nice thing too is with the vinyl siding re/high jump - if you dog is likely to bump the jump while learning to pick the feet up - there's less chance of injury because it's so light and you can make it so it falls apart at the lightest touch.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Open class went well tonight. Rock solid stays completely out of sight. She's not the slightest bit bothered by me being gone, which makes me very, very happy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I considered making jumps last summer but both Home Depot and Lowes only sell siding in bulk.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I considered making jumps last summer but both Home Depot and Lowes only sell siding in bulk.


When I looked at it, I figured the materials would cost over $100, and I didn't want to bother with it building it, so I bit the bullet and ordered the set from JJ's. Also...I think the Home Depot PVC is lower grade (more susceptible to weathering) than what JJ's uses. That said, I know many have successfully built their own.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My class at club went well last night only one dog broke s+d last night when I walked in front of them bouncing a ball. I have an older lady with a Newfie who is really coming along very nice to see and a young lady with a very large bulldog that is doing a remarkable job especially considering the breed . Nuggets work last night wasn't impressive but not terrible either more his norm but his go outs were fair not perfect but I don't think more than a point could have been taken but the second one was a little off . He is going far enough but his direction isn't always straight and not always as fast as I would like to see. Fronts a work in progress which never were his strong point no matter how much I help continue to be a large point loser for our team. The other exercises in utility were all done without problem including articles which Nugget can get lazy about doing correctly and just grabbing whatever he comes to first but last night he worked the pile and correctly retrieved the right ones. Open work went well. Hombre did a half dozen or so retrieves of the dumbbell which he did on a dead run and does come back when called but does not deliver to me or in fact want to let go of it. He really likes it and even though he was force broke his golden breeding is taking over now once we are solid on getting it EVERYTIME he is sent we will fix the coming to me and the release to hand. Friday Hombre will be six months old so lots of time . This morning training at SCKC.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Trained in the park....heeling, fig 8, broad jump, retrieve over HJ, and drops throwing the cheese balls back and forth....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I considered making jumps last summer but both Home Depot and Lowes only sell siding in bulk.


Hmm.... I bought the vinyl siding from Home Depot here... just needed to buy 1 strip for the high jump and cut that into the sections I needed. 

Total cost for my high jump was about $20. 

Broad jump was even less because it was wood and I just glued them together....


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ when I looked at it, I had a photo of simplistic looking jumps on my phone with me in the aisle at Home Depot. As I started adding up the $$ for the pieces, fittings, etc, it ended up at over $100 for all three jumps, and they didn't have a fitting that I needed for that particular design. I never considered making the BJ from wood. That obviously would have brought the cost down considerably, since that's by far the most expensive jump to build with PVC.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have J & J jumps I keep in my backyard, but I bought these to put in the car because they fold up and are very lightweight. Downside is they aren't good in wind.

http://k9funworks.com/obediencejumps.html


----------

